# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] [Scandale] Tests Advance ATX-5000 & Heden PSX-A830

## Doc TB

Lors de la mise en place de notre procédure de tests, nous nous attendions à lever quelques lièvres, particulièrement sur les alimentations les plus bas de gamme.  Car s’il est "facile" de tester les Corsair, Seasonic et autres Enermax, il ne faut pas oublier que l’énorme majorité des alimentations vendues à l’heure actuelle en France sont des modèles d’entrée de gamme destinés aux assembleurs, intégrateurs et autres e-commerçants. Or, aucun site à notre connaissance ne se risque à mettre son nez dans ce genre de produits, bien qu’ils représentent le gros du marché.
   Chez Canard PC, le défi ne nous fait pas peur et nous avons donc entrepris les tests des marques Heden et Advance (parfois appelée Noname), très présentes sur ce segment du marché, avec des produits dont les prix s’échelonnent entre 10 et 20 euros. Peut-on faire une bonne alimentation avec 20 euros maximum ? Non, comme on pouvait s’en douter. Toutefois, l’acheteur restait en droit d’attendre que ces produits assurent au moins le minimum en termes de qualité et de sécurité des biens et des personnes. Comme nous allons le voir dans notre article, on en est loin, et même très loin. Étiquettes mensongères, spécifications erronées, normes pas respectées et même autodestruction en chaîne, rien ne nous aura été épargné. Pour en savoir plus sur ces dangers électriques, c’est ici :

=> Lire l’article

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## johnclaude

Mes excuses, ce n'était pas un fake.

----------


## Morgoth

Une vidéo ?
C'est du lourd en effet.
Han du DragonForce ?!  ::o:

----------


## Grimar

Pour la vidéo : j'ai sursauté  ::):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

on est deux  :^_^:

----------


## Guest

C'est quoi la musique en fond ?

----------


## eolan

J'ai ri (jaune) pour ma part... "j'ai pas de face lalala" . Scandaleux tout ça.  Porte ouverte aux accidents domestiques  ::|:

----------


## mrFish

"Finish Her"

----------


## Pangloss

Eh bah vous savez quoi? Je vais changer d'alim.  ::P:  ...  ::cry::

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai ri (jaune) pour ma part... "j'ai pas de face lalala" . Scandaleux tout ça.  Porte ouverte aux accidents domestiques


Le truc assez flippant, c'est que ca peut te foutre le feu a ton appart sur des erreurs que font souvent les neophytes comme pas mettre d'entretoise en montant une carte mère par exemple. Et ça, ca craint.

Ceci dit, Monsieur Heden doit m'envoyer demain ses certificats de compliances...

----------


## johnclaude

il faut racheter une advance et la faire péter en filmant la scène. Ca devrait se répandre comme une trainée de poudre sur le net et je pense que c'est une bonne chose.
Imaginez une famille qui a un pc avec cette alim'. Le pc tourne à toc en pleine charge et ça pète avec le gamin à coté ça craint, sérieusement ça me fait peur. Je suis bien content d'avoir monté un sonata3 à mon frangin, les neveux sont en sécurité.

----------


## Guest

> Eh bah vous savez quoi? Je vais changer d'alim.  ...


 ::mellow::

----------


## Grimar

Je suis le possesseur d'une alim LC POWER 420 Watts depuis 2 ans, j'aimerai savoir si je risque de faire cramer ma baraque bientôt?

----------


## Dreadk

Scandale ? Oui plutôt ...

----------


## Guest

> Je suis le possesseur d'une alim LC POWER 420 Watts depuis 2 ans, j'aimerai savoir si je risque de faire cramer ma baraque bientôt?


En tout cas si ça arrive raconte-nous.

----------


## Doc TB

> Je suis le possesseur d'une alim LC POWER 420 Watts depuis 2 ans, j'aimerai savoir si je risque de faire cramer ma baraque bientôt?


Bah LC Power, c'est le troisième larron après Advance et Heden. Ceci dit, je me garderais de faire des pronostics sans avoir testé.

----------


## Hybrid

Ah ouai quand même  ::o:

----------


## johnclaude

Est-ce que la rédaction de canardpc, au vu du danger représenté par ces produits et de la non conformité avec les normes en vigueur, peut contacter la répression des fraudes ou n'importe quelle autorité compétente?
On peut pas laisser des familles acheter ça les gars, franchement on peut pas.

----------


## KaLi__MeRo

Je n'ai pour l'instant rien lu (à peine cette niouze en diagonale) mais je tiens juste à dire que d'après mon expérience perso, je recommande d'éviter ABSOLUMENT les alimentations Heden (il s'agit pourtant bien souvent de celles fournies directement dans les boitiers d'entrée de gamme). En effet, j'estime comme ça, à vue d'oreille, à au moins une trentaine d'alims Heden que j'ai dû remplacer à mon taf ; et ceci bien généralement après à peine 2 ans de service voir moins, parfois :i Bon, maintenant je prends des boitiers Gigabyte  GZ-X1 et non Advance auquel j'y adjoint une bonne vieille Antec  Earthwatts 380 et je n'ai plus ce genre de problème  :;):

----------


## Grimar

> En tout cas si ça arrive raconte-nous.


Elle commence à siffler à pleine charge, tu veux le film de l'incendie en .avi ou .mov?  ::mellow::

----------


## NitroG42

Putain j'ai sursauté !
En tout cas excellent ce genre de test vidéos, j'aimerai qu'il y'en ait plus.
Et puis continuez dans la lignée des alims pourries, ca sera rigolo.

----------


## Doc TB

> Est-ce que la rédaction de canardpc, au vu du danger représenté par ces produits et de la non conformité avec les normes en vigueur, peut contacter la répression des fraudes ou n'importe quelle autorité compétente?
> On peut pas laisser des familles acheter ça les gars, franchement on peut pas.


Bonne remarque. Je ne sais pas. On va déjà voir les fameux certificats de conformités d'Heden, j'ai hâte de voir ça.

----------


## Guest

> Elle commence à siffler à pleine charge, tu veux le film de l'incendie en .avi ou .mov?


Non mais sérieux si ça fait ça change la sans te poser de question.

----------


## NitroG42

J'ai eu une tagan qui sifflait.
Elle avait déjà pété une fois (un condo) mon n'a rien eu.
Quand elle a claqué pour de bon, je n'ai pas eu de problème non plus.
j'aurais eu une heden, j'y passais  ::P: 

Bon blague à part, la musique de half, c'est bien, mais en fait non merci  ::):

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Putain j'ai sursauté !
> En tout cas excellent ce genre de test vidéos, j'aimerai qu'il y'en ait plus.
> Et puis continuez dans la lignée des alims pourries, ca sera rigolo.


Pareil. Il ne manquait plus que le pop-corn.  ::wub:: 

C'est quand même dingue ce truc. C'est comme vendre une bagnole avec les plaquettes de freins prêtes à lâcher.

----------


## johnclaude

> Bonne remarque. Je ne sais pas. On va déjà voir les fameux certificats de conformités d'Heden, j'ai hâte de voir ça.


si vous ne le faites pas,vous êtes à la limite de la non assistance à personne en danger (puisque ces alimentations peuvent représenter un danger et que vous l'avez constaté)

----------


## Grimar

En fait j'ai opéré récemment un dépoussiérage complet de mon PC, j'ai même démonté mon alim et passé un coup de soufflette, depuis le phénomène de sifflement est beaucoup plus rare, mais toujours présent à charge maximale, avec 3D MARK 06 par exemple. Cependant, dès que ce phénomène se fera plus fréquent, je la change illico.

Sinon, pour compléter les remarques de JohnClaude, il pourrait être judicieux d'informer les associations 60 millions de consommateurs et UFC que choisir.

edit : fôtes

----------


## Guest

C'est pas une bombe hein, ça va pas faire bip             bip         bip    bip  bip bibipbipbibibibbibibibibiiiiiiip avant d'exploser.

----------


## johnclaude

par contre si la tour est posée sur ton bureau juste à coté de toi quand ça pète, ça peut peut être te blesser (sans parler des composants foutus mais ça me parait dérisoire d'un coup, c'est dire si je suis choqué)

----------


## Guest

C'était surtout pour dire que ça peut se déclencher sans prévenir.

----------


## yam

Putain cay daygueulasse!
Faut mettre UFC/60miyons et la DGCCRF sur le coup, ils se feront un plaisir de lâter les couilles des importateurs vereux.

Au passage, j'ai pu constater le claquage de deux alims fournies par antec (sonata 1 et 3) avec une config à base de C2D et 8800GTS (en silence toutefois, mais avec un peu de fumée pour la première). On est loin du made in Advance, mais il serait intéressant de tester ce genre de gamme, dont la sous-traitance de la production ne se fait pas bien loin de celle des modèles feu d'artifices, spectacle son et lumières.

----------


## johnclaude

putain je suis en train de stresser j'espère que j'ai pas monté un pc dont l'alimentation va faire autant de dégât.
dire que j'attends les tests des autres modèles bons marchés est un euphémisme (par exemple l'antec basiq 350w)

----------


## Reizz

C'est quand même (d)étonnant que le fabricant annonce si peu de retour.
Peut être la garantie pipo limitée à 6 mois n'est pas assez longue pour attendre 1 an que le casual upgrade son matériel et atteigne les puissances fatales (330W houlala !)

Ça donne quoi ce genre de panne sur les composants ?

----------


## Doc TB

> C'est quand même (d)étonnant que le fabricant annonce si peu de retour.


Bizarrement, j'ai eu un autre son de cloche des revendeurs :D

----------


## yam

Sur ce qui se situe derrière? on peut tout imaginer, y'a plus vraiment de limite dans ces cas là. Dommage que l'article de TB ne laisse pas apparaitre les tensions mesurées lors des arquages (pourtant l'oscillo tournait encore, dans le noir  ::P:  ).

----------


## Doc TB

Sur l'Heden, y a eu un court-circuit franc puisque le disjoncteur de 16A a sauté

----------


## johnclaude

oui sur l'heden pas de risque au niveau de la sécurité finalement puisque ça a disjoncté, mais pour les advance c'est très grave ce qui s'est passé

----------


## --Lourd--

Tient, j'ai reçu un coup de fils de mon père y'a 3 semaine, il bossait sur son portable dans son bureau, le fixe était en veille prolongé. Il entend boum, fumée qui sort du pc. Alim complètement cramé. Par contre je sais plus si heden ou advance.

----------


## Doc TB

> oui sur l'heden *pas de risque au niveau de la sécurité* finalement puisque ça a disjoncté, mais pour les advance c'est très grave ce qui s'est passé


Ben ton disjoncteur qui claque alors que le fusible à l'intérieur est intact, ça pue fort qd meme  ::|:

----------


## Frite

Tiens je crois bien qu'on a un vieux PC au boulot avec une Heden. Jvais aller vérifier ça. Enfin non, remarquez, ce sera l'occasion de prendre 6 mois d'arrêt maladie.

----------


## johnclaude

ok j'avais un petit doute là dessus qui vient de se dissiper. c'est pas dangereux dans l'immédiat mais c'est comme rouler à 180: ça passe sur une ligne droite déserte mais au premier virage on est dans le mur

----------


## Algent

> oui sur l'heden pas de risque au niveau de la sécurité finalement puisque ça a disjoncté, mais pour les advance c'est très grave ce qui s'est passé


Ouai enfin faire sauter un 16A avec une alim ça prouve que c'est dangereux, surtout qu'il y a des tonnes d'installations électriques vieilles et donc pas au normes genre chez moi pas de terre et juste le gros "différentiel" noir à l'ancienne  ::mellow:: . On est pas loin de l'incendie si les mauvais facteurs se réunissent.


Au niveau des certificats les faux sont quasi-systématiques quand c'est pas conforme (cf les reportages sur les usines en chine) donc ça pourra ressembler à un vrai quand même  ::wacko:: .

Pour le coup c'est casse couille mais prévenir des assoc de consommateurs ou carrément la DGCCRF comme le dit Yam c'est une très bonne idée surtout que vous avez de quoi prouver qu'il y a un problème.

----------


## elkoo

> Je suis le possesseur d'une alim LC POWER 420 Watts depuis 2 ans, j'aimerai savoir si je risque de faire cramer ma baraque bientôt?


J'avais une LCPower à 40€, elle a durée 2 ans environs, puis a laché dans un jolie 'clak !'.  Je tourne avec une  Hiper 580Watt depuis un peu plus d'un an,  un model haut de gamme chez eux. Vivement le test de ses deux marques. Je pronostique un resultat pas trop mauvais pour Hiper.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Faut mettre UFC/60miyons et la DGCCRF sur le coup, ils se feront un plaisir de lâter les couilles des importateurs vereux.





> il faut racheter une advance et la faire péter en filmant la scène. Ca devrait se répandre comme une trainée de poudre sur le net et je pense que c'est une bonne chose.


Yam et JohnClaude ont raison, vous devriez :
1 - Filmer des alims qui grillent jusqu'à avoir un film bien flippant (c'est à dire avec de la pyrotechnie - quand ça se contente de disjoncter c'est moins impressionnant).
2 - Joindre à la vidéo un document de quelques pages expliquant la part de marché représentée par ces alims dans les PC grand public...
3 - ...et un autre détaillant tous les tests effectués (avec mention des normes françaises et européennes et du caractère illégal des spécifications de ces alims).
4 - Envoyer tout ça à 60 millions, à l'UFC, au Canard Enchaîné...

Un scandale pareil se répandrait partout comme une trainée de poudre.
Et ça vous ferait une sacrée publicité gratuite au passage.



Ah ah! Je viens de jeter un oeil dans mon PC, mon alim est une Heden...
Si jamais je cesse de poster du jour au lendemain un de ces quatre, vous saurez pourquoi.  ::mellow::

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Si jamais je cesse de poster du jour au lendemain un de ces quatre, vous saurez pourquoi.


Tu pourras toujours nous faire des signaux de fumées  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Tu pourras toujours nous faire des signaux de fumées


Ouais, et j'agiterai mes moignons !  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> Yam et JohnClaude ont raison, vous devriez :
> 1 - Filmer des alims qui grillent jusqu'à avoir un film bien flippant (c'est à dire avec de la pyrotechnie - quand ça se contente de disjoncter c'est moins impressionnant).


Le problème, c'est qu'on doit acheter les alims, donc ça finit par couter un peu de pognon qd meme (enfin a 20€/pièce, ca va encore). Mais surtout, je suis pas sur que les charges et autres appareils de mesures apprécient ce genre de traitement à long terme. J'ai déjà changé 3 fusibles sur les appareils aujourd'hui, j'ai peur qu'a terme, il y a ait le court-jus de trop.  ::(:

----------


## promiscuite

> Ouais, et j'agiterai mes moignons !



on ne m'agite pas comme ça.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Quand je vois le nombre de boitier Heden et Advance  que je vois passer par jour en provenance de Matériel.net, ouais ça fait flipper.

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

*Sirène de pompier*

Les mecs, on doit tous s'abonner ! La communauté Canard PC va sauver le monde en permettant à Doc TB de faire de nouveaux tests.

----------


## johnclaude

> Je tourne avec une  Hiper 580Watt depuis un peu plus d'un an,  un model haut de gamme chez eux. Vivement le test de ses deux marques. Je pronostique un resultat pas trop mauvais pour Hiper.


pas moi. hiper a aussi une mauvaise réputation un peu partout, donc je suis peu optimiste là dessus.




> Un scandale pareil se répandrait partout comme une trainée de poudre.
> Et ça vous ferait une sacré publicité gratuite au passage.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ah! Je viens de jeter un oeil dans mon PC, mon alim est une Heden...
> Si jamais je cesse de poster du jour au lendemain un de ces quatre, vous saurez pourquoi.


oui ça ferait de la pub gratuite pour canardpc, même si ce n'est pas le but premier.

sinon pour ton alim y a pas gros risque si tu habites dans une caserne de pompiers

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> sinon pour ton alim y a pas gros risque si tu habites dans une caserne de pompiers


Arrête, j'ai peur de mon ordi depuis que j'ai lu l'article.  ::mellow:: 
Et quand on sait la place que cette machine occupe dans ma vie, on peut comprendre l'état dans lequel je me trouve.

Merde, je lui faisais confiance, moi, à mon vieux PC.
C'est comme si j'apprenais que ma copine a la syphilis.  :^_^:

----------


## johnclaude

> Merde, je lui faisais confiance, moi, à mon vieux PC.
> C'est comme si j'apprenais que ma copine a la syphilis.


Justement faudra qu'on discute d'un truc un de ces jours, mais pas tout de suite, je voudrais pas trop t'éprouver au niveau émotionnel  ::lol:: 

edit: désolé j'ai craqué :

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Bah LC Power, c'est le troisième larron après Advance et Heden. Ceci dit, je me garderais de faire des pronostics sans avoir testé.


Merde, ça me fout les boules : trois pc chez moi, trois alims LC Power. ::mellow:: 

edit : c'est www.canardplus.com qu'il faut mettre à la fin de la vidéo, môssieur TB.

----------


## Madval

Toujours interessant ces articles, même à 2h42 du mat... surtout à 2h42 du mat  ::):  Quand votre gamine vous reveille à 1h30...

Edit pour l'article: y'a pas de secret, c'est partout pareil, si on veut de la qualité, faut mettre le prix. C'est comme ça pour tout et depuis toujours.

Re edit... et la on voyant le logo sur le coté de l'alim le doute m'assailli... putain mais ce serait pas la merde que j'ai dans le 2ème pc... l'alim de secours que j'avais dans un boitier de merde qui trainait que j'ai installé après que celle fourni d'origine avec mon boitier est brulé (oui carrément)...

Et oui on peu pas mettre une Enermax à 150-170 euros dans 2 pc d'un coup ça fait un peu cher quoi... Argh...

Re re edit (oui bon 3h00 du mat j'ai le temps quoi) : excellent le dessin de Coulis, comme toujours : celui ou il dis : c'est des ALIMS ZOMBIES !!! ahahha terrible !

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Edit pour l'article:  y'a pas de secret, c'est partout pareil, si on veut de la qualité, faut mettre le prix. C'est comme ça pour tout et depuis toujours.


D'accord mais même le bas de gamme est censé respecter les normes de sécurité. Je sais que les constructeurs ne sont pas regardants sur la qualité d'un produit cheap, mais là c'est du foutage de gueule éhonté.

----------


## johnclaude

> Et oui on peu pas mettre une Enermax à 150-170 euros dans 2 pc d'un coup ça fait un peu cher quoi... Argh...


prends du antec à 40€, du corsair à 60....selon tes besoins. y a pas besoin de vendre ta maison non plus pour acheter une alimentation

----------


## Anal Logique

> Ah ah! Je viens de jeter un oeil dans mon PC, mon alim est une Heden...
> Si jamais je cesse de poster du jour au lendemain un de ces quatre, vous saurez pourquoi.


Idem, moi j'ai la Advance du test dans mon 2600+/9800Pro  ::mellow:: 
et ça qu'une question m'interpelle:
Vu que les tests prouvent que l'alimentation en question ne repsecte pas les normes Françaises et Européenes
et en vue des effets "sons et lumières"
à votre avis (même si les tests ici n'ont pas été faits avec constat d'huissier):
Si un jour mon alim claque et emporte le pc (Cm+Cpu ect)
est-ce que je pourrais théoriquement demander remboursement de la machine a la société Advance, vu que la mort de mes composants est due a la non conformitée aux normes Européennes et Françaises Electriques et de sécuritée ?

Sinon, je pense que vraiement, il faudrait acheter un banc de genre 2ou3 alims *3 marques "accessibles" et faire les même tests, Camera au poing et avec présence d'hussier, puis ensuite, comme ont déja dit certains canards ici présents, envoyer le dossier a la DGCCRF/UFC/QueChoisir/60Millions/Le Canard Enchainé

Sinon, pour anecdote, j'ai eu pas mal d'alim vraiement no-name 
(même défois neuves SANS AUCUNE ETIQUETTE NI MARQUE, juste une de 1*3cm marqué genre 200W) quasiment sans problèmes graves, mais on m'a filé une fois une alim qui trainaient, alors la je crois que c'est pire que tout:
TopElite 480W
Premier constat: Les tensions/Intensités sur ce bloc censé (et marqué en gros 480W max) étaient d'un tiers à la moitié plus basses que ma Bestec 300w que j'avais a l'époque
Deuxième constat, Super lègère l'alim !
Effectivement, après l'avoir ouverte, le circuit a l'intérieur ne prends que LA MOITIE de la place a l'intérieur de l'alim, imaginez le choc, et bon, niveau dissipateur, un pauvre bout de feraille sans aucune prise particulière a l'air.
Mais le plus grave et le point que je voulait souligner surtout, c'est la fiabilité Quasi inexistante des Molex !
J'ai du cramer cette alim en, euh, 15Minutes  :^_^: 
J'ai branché un disque dur dessus, l'un des fils c'est décroché dans la molex, a touché l'autre, le fil a fondu sur 5 a 7 cm et la molexa commencé a couler, l'alim a continué a tourner, le ventilo tournant a plein régime, destiné, visiblement a évacuer la fumée produit par le bloc qui couinait très fort avant (de se suicider) d'éxploser, emportant le HDD avec elle  :B): 
celle ci même: http://cgi.ebay.fr/ALIMENTATION-TOPE...QQcmdZViewItem
Qui comporte pourtant plein de logos de normes RoHs / C E / RU ect
et elle est toujours en vente un peu partout, et est disponible, si vous voulez vous suicider, chez CDiscount en Bulk /dans tous les boitiers Topelite qui se vendent très bien
Bref, si vous voulez vous amuser a la tester, c'est vraiement une alim de kalitay  :B):

----------


## Madval

> Ben ton disjoncteur qui claque alors que le fusible à l'intérieur est intact, ça pue fort qd meme


Surtout que justement normalement une alim de mauvaise qualité bah on appelle ça... un fusible quoi...

----------


## Cubbe

> Le problème, c'est qu'on doit acheter les alims, donc ça finit par couter un peu de pognon qd meme (enfin a 20€/pièce, ca va encore). Mais surtout, je suis pas sur que les charges et autres appareils de mesures apprécient ce genre de traitement à long terme. J'ai déjà changé 3 fusibles sur les appareils aujourd'hui, j'ai peur qu'a terme, il y a ait le court-jus de trop.


A 20€ l'alim ça va encore pour faire les tests, mais si elle entraîne dans son incendie l'oscillo numérique et autre, ça va revenir cher tout ça. Mais sinon c'est bien de voir enfin ces daubes révélées. Je ne sais plus qui en a parlé, mais je ne peux qu'être d'accord, vous devriez montrer ces résultats aux assos de consommateurs et à la répression des fraudes. C'est pas comme si les gens risquaient leur vie directement quand l'alim crâme, mais elle peut bousiller le matos derrière ou dans le pire des cas démarrer un incendie.

Tout d'un coup je suis envahi de doutes, après la mort de l'alim du sonata II de mon serveur, je ne me rappelle plus ce que j'ai mis dedans .....
C'est pas non plus comme si il tirait bcp sur l'alim donc les risques ne sont pas trop élévés, mais ça mérite que je regarde.

En tout cas je suis content d'avoir mis le prix pour celle de mon ordi principal.

EDIT : Je crois qu'en plus j'ai une petite fuite de masse sur la carcasse du boitier, ça mérite vraiment que je j'ouvre mon serveur.

----------


## Ravine

on note toujours la petite facétie du "faux" CE - Conformité Européenne (et vrai China Export) sur l'etiquette



et aucune mention NF ou whatever.  ::wub::

----------


## UltimPingouin

Ce serait presque marrant, si ça n'était pas aussi grave.

Et du coup, ça me fait penser à un truc: sur les ordis portables, l'alim est externe. Mais est-ce qu'elle court aussi le même genre de risque?

----------


## Cubbe

> Ce serait presque marrant, si ça n'était pas aussi grave.
> 
> Et du coup, ça me fait penser à un truc: sur les ordis portables, l'alim est externe. Mais est-ce qu'elle court aussi le même genre de risque?


J'aurais tendance à dire que beaucoup moins, ou en tout cas pas pareil. Elle ne délivre qu'une seule tension et à une puissance bien plus faible. De plus elle doit être dimensionnée pour le portable qu'il y a derrière. Pas besoin de condos pour prévenir les micro-coupures. Enfin je dis ça ........ j'ai jamais démonté la mienne ou une autre, je ne me suis pas renseigné, je base ça sur le fait que ça doit être moins compliqué, une partie est déportée dans le PC. S'il y a les mêmes composant de merde dans l'alim ou le PC, il pourrait y avoir les mêmes conséquences.

Et j'ai déjà eu oui dire que celle du vaio d'un pote ayant surchauffé/fondu et rendu l'âme.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oh la la 

En premier, on fout le bordel pour la flamme puis Mr Delanoe fait citoyen d'honneur le Dalai Lama 

Et maintenant Dr Teraboule balance sur les "alims" chinoises ,on frole la 3 eme guerre avec vos propos  :;): 

Mais franchement si c'est vraiment bien distribué, y'a scandale là.
Faudrait purement et simplement (de notre coté) ne plus aller dans ce genre de boutique qui vous propose ces bombes électriques

----------


## Zepolak

Ok.

On comprend tout.

C'est Teraboule qui a voulu éteindre la flamme avec son extincteur. Tendu de faire passer ça pour un test d'alim ! Bien joué !

----------


## Citrik_Elektrik

Par ma part, je me suis tourné vers une Aikuo qui avait été notée plutôt bien ici et là. C'est pourtant une marque chinoise bon marché. Du coup, comme on n'entend pas trop parler, vraie affaire ou alim dangereuse ?

Bon... J'ai ma réponse.
Vu sur matbe :
Dans ce futur comparatif, nous avons également testé des blocs Aikuo. Dans nos tests deux blocs sur les trois essayés ont subi le même sort que les LC Power, à savoir « Clac Clac ». Ces blocs sont la BF430(LEGP) 430 watts et la 560 watts GF560 V2.0 14cm. Pour ces deux modèles, mort prématurée et encore une fois absence totale de protection. Le bloc qui a réussi le protocole de test en entier est un modèle non encore disponible sur le marché, la GR530 V2.0, qui dispose d’une conception différente traduisant, selon le grossiste qui s'occupe de la marque Aikuo, la volonté de produire des blocs de meilleure qualité. Intention louable et a priori réussie sur notre exemplaire de présérie mais arrivant trop tard pour Aikuo. La seule solution serait de retirer de la vente tous les blocs « bas de gamme » Aikuo dépourvu de protection et encore. Recréer une énième marque de toute pièce serait ici plus que conseillé en évitant de remettre sur le marché ces arnaques sans nom vendues à des prix supérieurs au noname alors qu’en pratique, ces LC Power et Aikuo bas de gamme sont pires. En effet, un bloc Heden ultra bas de gamme annonçant 480 watts mais ne devant en faire que 200 en descente et avec vent dans le dos s’est mis en protection lors de nos tests et n’a pas jugé bon de claquer comme le font les LC Power et les Aikuo. En réalité, sur notre panel de plus de 100 alimentations, seules ces alimentations claquent. En effet, toutes les autres réussissent sans encombre le protocole de test ou se mettent au moins en protection.

Si nous mettons en ligne ces informations avant notre comparatif, c’est parce que nous estimons que c’est notre rôle de vous prévenir des manquements de ces alimentations Aikuo et LC Power. Inutile de vous préciser que nous ne vous conseillons pas d’acheter ces blocs vu ce que nous venons d’exposer. En effet ici, on ne peut plus parler de cas isolés ou de mauvaises séries vu le nombre de blocs testés et en provenance de lots différents. Vous voilà donc prévenus ! Pour ceux qui possèdent déjà ces blocs, il se peut que votre alimentation ne connaisse jamais de problèmes et vous donne satisfaction. Tout dépendra de l'usage que vous en ferez.

En effet, lors de nos tests, nous utilisons un protocole exigeant qui a pour objectif de vérifier si les alimentations sont capables de tenir leurs spécifications ou du moins les grosses charges qu'elles sont supposées supporter. Si vous ne poussez pas l'alimentation, elle ne vous posera peut-être pas de problèmes. Ce qui est certain et ressort de nos tests, c'est que d'une part, elles ne supportentpas la puissance annoncée et qu'ensuite elles sont dépourvues de protection. Si ces alimentations vous intéressent, achetez-les dès lors en connaissance de cause...

----------


## half

> c'est www.canardplus.com qu'il faut mettre à la fin de la vidéo, môssieur TB.


ou pas...

----------


## Nibouchon

Au moins l'article aura servit a sensibiliser une population de GeeKs  ::P:

----------


## fenrhir

Ha ben je comprends pourquoi j'ai deux porables cramés chacun après 15mois... Trop de moule à rien faire péter en mettant une LC Power 450W en "pleine" charge (comprendre, l'athlon qui chauffe, l'éventail de DD qui grattent fort dans l'oreille et la double gravure de CD/DVD) pendant toutes ces années. Yeehaa.

PS : le portable de ma copine fait souvent 'klak' dès qu'il fait trop de choses simultanées (surfer avec windows update qui gratte un update de 60Mo, surfer sur 5 pages avec un gros film flash qui gratte derrière pour le préchargement). La ventilo qui tourne encore, mais tout le reste est figé. Ca ressemble à une mise en sécurité, mais il y a encore du jus sur l'écran, ventilo et LED. Est-ce possible que seul un rail se mette en sécurité quand il tire trop de jus sur le proc ?

fenrhir

fenrhir

----------


## PrinceGITS

Je suis déçu, il n'y a pas de flamme pour la Heden... Toujours avoir un camescope qui tourne pour les tests "sensibles"...  ::siffle:: 

Concernant la dénonciation aux associations de consommateurs et à la DGCCRF, il faudrait déjà voir qu'elles sont les normes à respecter et quels sont les tests effectués pour la validation des alims.

En tout cas, j'espère que le banc de test va supporter toutes les alims de merde...
Il n'y a pas moyen de rajouter des fusibles entre les appareils de mesure et les alims en plus de ceux de sécurité ?

----------


## blitzpulli

Vas y doc TB, fais tous pêter !

Ben moi je vais boycotter toutes ces alims chinoises. Pas parce qu'elle sont dangereuses, non, mais au nom des droits de l'homme.

Bon je vous laisse, faut que j'aille libérer le tibet.

----------


## ElGato

Ouais, faut pas se laisser avoir par les vils marchands d'alims pourries, continuons le combat camarade ! C'est la luuuuuutteuh finaaaaaaleuh...

Blague à part, c'est bien d'avoir fait ces tests, on attend impatiemment les réactions des constructeurs.






> Il n'y a pas moyen de rajouter des fusibles entre les appareils de mesure et les alims en plus de ceux de sécurité ?


Un fusible est pas forcément assez rapide, et les appareils ont déjà leurs protections de toute façon.

----------


## Cowboy

Je suis une quiche en électro de puissance. Il c'est passé quoi excatement ?

Le fusible de "l'appart" à laché ? Tu fait t'es test comme ca ? sans protection ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui. Un fusible de 16A !  ::w00t::

----------


## Poulpatine

C'est pas assez impressionnant, il aurait fallu rajouter des  et des

----------


## orime

Génial j'avais la même Advance sur mon premier PC.

depuis CPC je suis vite passé a Seasonic ... ::lol::

----------


## ArkSquall

> *Sirène de pompier*
> 
> Les mecs, on doit tous s'abonner ! La communauté Canard PC va sauver le monde en permettant à Doc TB de faire de nouveaux tests.


Abonnement pris il y a une semaine!  ::P:

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

Pour info Sam, j'ai déjà évoqué les alims advance et Heden dans un de mes comparo  :;): 

Pas un article dans le détail comme toi mais elles ont cramés en quelques secondes et je l'ai dit dans mon comparo de 105 alims si je me souviens bien  ::):

----------


## Japan

Papa! Papa! y a mon alim sur internet,sur un certain site,canard pc plus...c'est grave mon papa?Mais non fils :tiens sa sent les crakers belin...étrange.

----------


## Ouaflechien

> C'est quand même (d)étonnant que le fabricant annonce si peu de retour.
> Peut être la garantie pipo limitée à 6 mois n'est pas assez longue pour attendre 1 an que le casual upgrade son matériel et atteigne les puissances fatales (330W houlala !)
> 
> Ça donne quoi ce genre de panne sur les composants ?


en même temps ils ont les retours de la xbox360 comme base de référence ça leurs laisse de la marge.

j'espère quand même que vous avez une bonne mutuelle a CPC  ::P:

----------


## bratisla

> Ce serait presque marrant, si ça n'était pas aussi grave.
> 
> Et du coup, ça me fait penser à un truc: sur les ordis portables, l'alim est externe. Mais est-ce qu'elle court aussi le même genre de risque?


Ben ... j'ai déjà grillé l'alim externe d'un portable, et après son alim interne : une soudure mal faite sur un Compaq, et paf les condensateurs derrière. Heureusement, pas de dégâts supplémentaires autre que de jeter le portable à la poubelle.
Bon, c'était un Compaq aussi, je l'avais cherché.
En tout cas, je savais déjà qu'une alim pas chère était merdique, mais à ce point .... désormais, j'investis dans l'alim au même titre que dans les autres composants, quitte à avoir un ordi moins puissant. Mon dernier ordi tient toujours après 5 années de bons et loyaux services, le suivant tiendra encore plus. 
Quand je pense que mon vieux ST a tenu à l'aise 10 ans ...

----------


## Serra

Ah la vache, quel article !  ::mellow:: 

_A terre, ça va péter !!_  ::mellow:: 

En tout cas, merci de l'info  :;):

----------


## Sk-flown

J'ai hâte de voir le test de ma seasonic dont je regrette pas d'avoir mis 150€, parce que je sais que elle au moins elle fait de belle sinusoïdes et qu'elle envoie de bonnes ondes a tout le reste de mon ordi, d'ailleurs je peux les voir parce que ma tele fait oscilloscope quand je mets france2 et je peux vous dire que c'est les plus belles sinusoïdes que j'ai jamais vue.(ceci est une déclaration d'amour faite a mon alim)  ::wub::

----------


## Pangloss

> Bon, maintenant je prends des boitiers Gigabyte  GZ-X1 et non Advance auquel j'y adjoint une bonne vieille Antec  Earthwatts 380 et je n'ai plus ce genre de problème


Marrant mais je crois que je vais acheter ça oué. Et la répression des fraudes s'impose. Parce que là on est plus proche de l'escroquerie qu'autre chose.

----------


## Ragondin

Elles ne devraient pas avoir la norme NF ? ou la norme CE (enfin s'ils l'ont) est suffisante?

----------


## Pangloss

C'est dit : elles l'ont, mais elles le la respecte pas.

----------


## Ragondin

> C'est dit : elles l'ont, mais elles le la respecte pas.


Oué enfin elle l'ont... y a juste le sticker  ::P: 
Ca m'étonnerai que des alims comme celles-ci passent le moindre test. Et même si elles l'ont, c'est une fraude manifeste... la Répression des Fraudes devraient être saisie

----------


## Mr.Gnou

C'est dans ce genre de cas que je me dis pourquoi pas pour d'autre produit de "consommation courante"  ::mellow::

----------


## ElGato

Je sais pas si c'est faisable facilement, mais vous pourriez même vérifier si elles sont bien isolées "électromagnétiquement": qu'elles n'envoient pas des parasites de partout.
Les normes CE en parlent et vus qu'apparemment elles ne les respectent pas...

----------


## Madval

> Elles ne devraient pas avoir la norme NF ? ou la norme CE (enfin s'ils l'ont) est suffisante?


Parcequ'en vrai c'est pas "Conformité Européenne", mais "China Export" le CE... Comme disait Ravine d'ailleurs .

----------


## fefe

La video est plus sur youtube on dirait ... en tout cas celle dans l article.

----------


## XWolverine

J'ai déjà eu une alim qui a cramé : Forte odeur, fumée ... avec le PC qui continue quand même à tourner. J'ai vite tout coupé. Aucune autre pièce du PC n'a morflé.
Ce qui fait peur, c'est qu'aucun fusible n'a coupé (ni dans l'alim, ni dans l'appart) et que si je n'avais pas été là, ça aurait bien pu continuer à cramer tranquillement.
Par contre, je ne me rappelle plus quelle alim c'était, j'en ai eu plusieurs qui sont mortes dignement (peut-être bien une LC Power), j'ai tout jeté sauf le ventilo.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> La video est plus sur youtube on dirait ... en tout cas celle dans l article.


La vidéo de la news et celle de l'article fonctionnent.

----------


## flibulin bulard

Faut quand même tempérer: j'ai une advance dans le pc à mon frère, une 480W (mais vu ce qu'affiche le BIOS, c'est plutôt une 350...) depuis 3-4 ans (eu en même temps que le boitîer, 70€ au total): elle à toujours pas claqué. Et pourtant, le matos tire dessus a mort:
- amd fx62
-7900GT XXX
-1Go de ram
-carte son/wifi, etc...

Par contre, vu le matériel, j'ai peur que ça claque un jour quand même. Donc à votre avis, je fais un tour chez les chinois de Montpellier ou je peut la garder (selon le même principe que la ram noname: si elle claque pas tu la change pas)?

----------


## Charlot

Bon, ben je réitère ma suggestion de communiquer votre dossier de tests à la DGCCRF (si ce n'est pas déjà fait), à laquelle ces alims ont certainement échappé (je pense qu'en fait, beaucoup de matériels sont agréés au vu du dossier technique du constructeur).

----------


## karakistou

J'ai déja grillé 2 alims (et les 2 cartes mère en même temps), et c'étaient une Hiper et une Antec... Et bizarrement, il ne m'est jamais rien arrivé avec une noname, j'ai franchement dû avoir beaucoup de chance quand on voit ça! C'est un scandale!

----------


## captain_torche

Je reste interloqué devant les tests !
Par contre, quand tu parles d'alim en chou-fleur, elles ont réellement explosé (t'as des photos ?), ou c'est du jargon pour dire qu'elles ont claqué ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Donc à votre avis, je fais un tour chez les chinois de Montpellier ou je peut la garder (selon le même principe que la ram noname: si elle claque pas tu la change pas)?


Ben si ça crame comme chez moi, sans rien couper, j'aurais pas confiance. Attendons de voir ce qu'en pensent les spécialistes, mais ça fait méchamment flipper, quand même.
Mes 2 PC ont des alims pas trop mal, maintenant, mais je comptais remonter un 3ème avec les bouts qu'il me reste et récupérer l'alim d'un pote donc la CM est HS, mais là, je vais regarder en détail l'alim (PC Siemens, ça doit pas forcément être de la grosse daube)  ::mellow::

----------


## Tetsuo

Il me semble que la "NF" a complètement disparue depuis le passage à l'Europe et l'ouverture des frontières. "CE" devait le remplacer. Enfin ce test montre bien qu'il y à un soucis/pot de vin niveau certificats.

Tient nous au courant au sujet des certif' Terraboulle  :<_<:

----------


## Zevka

Ce test est une sacrée critique de la société de consommation !

Plus sérieusement, qui risque quoi (juridiquement parlant) dans cette affaire ? Les constructeurs pour ne pas respecter les normes ? Les distributeurs pour fournir des alimentations qui ne suivent pas les normes de sécurité ?

Saisir une assoc' de consommateur me semblerait un premier pas logique à franchir. Saisir directement la juridiction compétente est peut être un peu prématuré, tout simplement car le test n'a été fait qu'avec une seule alimentation, si sérieux soit-il, ses conclusions pourraient facilement se faire démonter à cause de ça.

Enfin dans tout les cas, ça peut pas faire de mal de créer un petit buzz' pour répandre l'info., car même si pour nous -un minimum connaisseur-, ça peut paraitre logique lors de l'achat d'une alimentation d'acheter du bon matos pour éviter tout les risques inhérent à du tel produit électrique, ça l'est beaucoup moins pour le consommateur lambda, qui est sensé être protégé par des normes (non respectées ici), ou au moins le bon sens des constructeurs (ahah).

----------


## zeblob

Et j'ai crié... criééé-hey.... Alim! pour qu'elle revienne...

----------


## needhelp

Heu, et les alims DELL ?  ::blink::  Un test est-il prévu siouplé ?
Car la mienne m'a fait une drôle d'odeur de brulé il y a deux semaines mais elle marche encore à part le ventilo qui ne tourne plus. Mais plus du tout même quand je joue plusieurs heures de suite à Oblivion.

En plus, je crois que les boîtiers DELL ne sont pas compatibles avec les alim "normales": il faut racheter chez eux car la CM est proprio ainsi que l'alim et le ventilo supplémentaire si on installe une carte graphique qui consomme plus de 75 watts.

D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un sait comment virer ce put**** de message d'alerte au boot qui demande d'installer un fan en plus pour la CG de plus de 75 watts, je suis preneur. Car appuyer sur F1 cinq secondes après chaque démarrage, ça commence à bien faire...
Merci à vous les canardeurs qui savez comenkonfai

----------


## Pangloss

> Faut quand même tempérer: j'ai une advance dans le pc à mon frère, une 480W (mais vu ce qu'affiche le BIOS, c'est plutôt une 350...) depuis 3-4 ans (eu en même temps que le boitîer, 70€ au total): elle à toujours pas claqué. Et pourtant, le matos tire dessus a mort:
> - amd fx62
> -7900GT XXX
> -1Go de ram
> -carte son/wifi, etc...


Oué, mon matos aussi tire dessus. Une 7600GT, 3Go de ram, un dual core... Et ça va faire un an que je tourne avec une Heden. Et je vais la changer parce qu'entre raquer 40€ une alim correcte ou 450€ pour racheter du matos neuf après que mon PC ai cramé...

----------


## Semifer

Il m'est arrivé une fois de voir mon alim claquer (c'était une Heden d'ailleurs  ::rolleyes:: ) et le résultat est que je n'ai rien pu récupérer du PC (j'avais un cratère à la place du CPU...). C'était un cas extrême et je ne faisais que surfer sur le web (je me suis fait placer un peacemaker depuis). Ce qui m'a le plus fait peur c'est que le tiroir du lecteur DVD s'était ouvert d'un coup et que le dit DVD a traversé la pièce comme un freesbee... Bref, je prends mes sous et je les jette par la fenêtre. Ah si, pour une raison inconnue, seule la carte réseau avait survécue. Le genre d'expérience qui calme...

Résultat des courses, je n'ai jamais plus acheté d'alim noname. A l'heure actuelle j'ai une Seasonic S12 que j'ai payé au prix fort lors de sa sortie mais qui me satisfait au plus haut point. Tensions stables et pas de peurs bleues.

Le problème est que lorsque l'on explique l'intérêt d'acheter une alim de qualité et d'y mettre le prix, les gens te prennent pour JackyPC. Et c'est ce qui est dommage! Tu expliques les risques mais non, les mecs continuent de penser que l'économie doit se faire sur l'alim pour prendre la CG de la gamme d'au dessus. Et là je parle pas de Mr Toutlemonde mais de gens un minimum avertis, imaginez donc le grand public...

----------


## Charlot

> Et j'ai crié... criééé-hey.... Alim! pour qu'elle revienne...


 :^_^:

----------


## fefe

> La vidéo de la news et celle de l'article fonctionnent.



Maintenant oui, pendant un moment seul celle de la news marchait chez moi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> si vous ne le faites pas,vous êtes à la limite de la non assistance à personne en danger (puisque ces alimentations peuvent représenter un danger et que vous l'avez constaté)


Ah ben c'est couillon, parce que du coup, tu vas être aussi condamné. Ben oui, tu as lu la news, tu connais les tests, tu sais que des personnes sont en danger et tu ne fais rien non plus  ::o: 

Ah zut, c'est malin, moi aussi maintenant!! et vous tous, qui avez lu la news, c'est cuit pour vous aussi, on est tous coupable!!  :^_^: 

cette news est pire qu'un virus; chaque fois que vous la lisez, paf, direction la prison!!

Plus sérieusement, ce que tu appelles la non assistance à personne en danger recoupe en fait l'entrave à l'arrivée des secours (223-5 du Code pénal), le non-obstacle à la  commission d'une infraction (223-6 - II, A), l'omission de porter secours (223-6 II, B du Code pénal), et l'abstention de  combattre un sinistre (223-7 du Code pénal) 

A priori, à la limite, on pourrait envisager le 223-6, mais il est constamment rappelé par les tribunaux que si le péril est seulement éventuel ou hypothétique, cela ne peut caractériser la  non-assistance à personne en péril. Le péril doit être grave et nécessiter une intervention immédiate. Je précise en outre que ce n'est pas l'absence de lutte contre le péril qui représente l'infraction, mais l'absence d'assistance apportée à quelqu'un qui se trouve en danger (dans un incendie, à la suite d'un accident de voiture etc...). Alors, même à considérer que ces alims explosent toutes à coup sur, mais je pense qu'on aurait entendu parler d'une invasion d'alim -zombies qui tuent dans les journaux, la question se pose. Je ne pense pas qu'un Tribunal considérerait qu'un péril imminent plane sur les acheteurs d'alims de ces marques et que l'absence d'intervention du canard auprès d'une association serait équivalent à refuser de prêter son assistance à qqn qui se trouve dans un incendie.

Bon, ceci dit, ce n'est qu'un premier avis à chaud (c'est le cas de le dire).

En tous les cas, le fait que ces alims puissent éventuellement présenter, selon les cas, un danger d'incendie ou d'explosion implique qu'il faille agir, je suis d'accord; c'est un vrai scandale qu'il faut dénoncer. Après, faut être sur de la fiabilité des tests, hein. Il en faut un certain nombre, en double random et tout le toutim; sinon, ça n'aura aucune valeur de preuve.

----------


## Lord W

> Est-ce que la rédaction de canardpc, au vu du danger représenté par ces produits et de la non conformité avec les normes en vigueur, peut contacter la répression des fraudes ou n'importe quelle autorité compétente?
> On peut pas laisser des familles acheter ça les gars, franchement on peut pas.


Avec les données que vous avez, vous devriez clairement prévenir les autorités sur les abus et mensonges de ces sociétés, et sur le danger que représente leurs alimentations. Surtout avec Advance, qui ne respecte même pas les normes européennes qu'elle est sensée suivre...  ::huh:: 
Qui sait, ça ne tombera peut-être pas dans l'oreille d'un sourd...

----------


## MadArcher

Bien classe l'article, ça c'est du journalisme responsable qui a des couilles !!

Et c'est aussi aux oreilles qu'on reconnaît les mélomanes de bon goût, DragonForce for the win !!

----------


## Lang0chat

Mmmmmh il fait peur cet article,  sachant que plein de gens pas forcément calé en hardware (moi le premier!) peuvent se faire couilloner. 

Perso je suis un peu perdu dans toutes les données techniques des composants d'un pc, force est de constater qu'il faut se renseigner sur le net, aupres d'un revendeur (qui peut dire de la merde si c'est un cave^^) ou mieux, d'un (pote) geek  ::wub:: !!! Meme si je m intéresse a tout ce qui est hardware, c'est pas facile de s'y retrouver, meme si je suis pas trop une buse (ou pas), alors j'imagine meme pas tout ceux qui négligent leur pc par manque de connaissance ou autre...

Bon heuresement, un bon pote a moi est un vrai geek alors lorsque j'ai monter mon pc il y a un an, il m'a aidé pour élaborer ma config. J'avoue avoir halluciné pour le prix de mon alim a l époque: 110ers  ::(:  pour une Seasonic SS-500HT ! Mais bon je regrette pas, c'est de la bonne, et j'en aurais pour un petit moment avant de la grillay  :;):  !

Je pense aussi avoir besoin de lui pour ma prochaine config, meme si y'a moyen de s'en sortir seul, je préfere le conseil d'un connaisseur. 
L'hardware évolue trop vite  ::cry:: 

En tout cas, article intéressant, continuez a faire des tests comme ça  ::): !

----------


## gwenladar

> ---
> 
> En tous les cas, le fait que ces alims puissent éventuellement présenter, selon les cas, un danger d'incendie ou d'explosion implique qu'il faille agir, je suis d'accord; c'est un vrai scandale qu'il faut dénoncer. Après, faut être sur de la fiabilité des tests, hein. Il en faut un certain nombre, en double random et tout le toutim; sinon, ça n'aura aucune valeur de preuve.


Conseillerais tu donc de prevenir la DDCCRF de la potentiel dangerosité de ces choses?
La DDCCRF ayant elle les moyens (en theorie) de realiser des tests valides.


A part ca
/Mylife
J ai ete reveille vers 6h par une odeur de plastique brule y en environ 4ans...
Il s agissait d'un boitier pose sur ma tour, qui avait pris feu suite a des grosses etincelles sortant de mon alim (mon pc tournant la nuit).
L alim continuant de marcher malgre le flot d etincelles.
La tour etait unepas cher evidement.
Coup de pot qu il y avait le boitzier, ca aurait pu etre mon bureau qui prenait feu le premier

Depuis je n achete que des alims de marques connues pour leur fiablité..je serais curieux de savoir  ce que c etait cette alim ...

/mylife

----------


## Ezechiel

Barf moi c'est simple, mon premier PC était un IBM dont l'alim a cramé 4 ans plus tard, le deuxième était une sonata II avec alim 350w intégrée qui a tenue deux ans.
Donc là en septembre j'ai mis 110 Euros dans une 550w Antec NeoHE. Depuis yésoui plus zen. 

Je plussois vigoureusement l'envois d'un dossier aux assos de consommateurs et aux fraudes, les tests complémentaires, c'est eux qui les feront. Tu dois même pouvoir dealer avec l'UFC ou 66M pour qu'ils te sponsorisent pour leur faire un dossier complet.

----------


## Nos

Moi je suis pour faire un attentat !!!

Si non j'ai trouvé comment tester l'alim !!!Il faut simplement trouver un pc fanless et  regarder là-dedans...

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Moi je suis pour faire un attentat !!!
> 
>  Sinon j'ai trouvé comment tester l'alim !!!Il faut simplement trouver un pc fanless et  regarder là-dedans...


1er point

----------


## Doc TB

> Pour info Sam, j'ai déjà évoqué les alims advance et Heden dans un de mes comparo 
> 
> Pas un article dans le détail comme toi mais elles ont cramés en quelques secondes et je l'ai dit dans mon comparo de 105 alims si je me souviens bien


Yes, mais franchement, je pensais que ce genre d'abus flagrant, c'était de l'histoire ancienne. Toute comme le pipotage sur les étiquettes. C'est dingue que ca ait encore court aujourd'hui

----------


## Nos

> 1er point


Ohh !!! Arrête de m'ennuyer

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Ohh !!! Arrête de m'ennuyer


tu vois, tu progresses  ::P:

----------


## Lazyjoe

Souvenir souvenir....

Il m'est arrivé ce genre de mésaventure avec une tour/alim du plus pur style noname XXe siècle contenant un tit celeron 400 (oui ça date de mathusalem). 
De retour de vacances hop pénétration de l'orifice de l'alim par un cordon électrique et là, sans avoir touché à quoi que ce soit l'alim salue bruyamment mon retour "VROUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPAF"  ::o: 

Seules la carte-son et le lecteur de disquette ont survécu  ::|: 

J'ai quand même réussi à mettre ça sur l'assurance de l'appart (à l'installation écletrique plus que vétuste, j'avais dû moi-même ajouter les terres aux prises  ::(:  )

----------


## eldwane

> Moi je suis pour faire un attenta !!!
> 
> Si non j'ai trouvé comment testé l'alim !!!Il faut simplement trouvé un pc fanless et regardé la dedans...


Hmm... un attentat à coup d'alim bas de gamme  ::P:  "aah, ben non, c'est vos alim qui ont pris feu m'sieur"


Par contre monsieur tisane, vous auriez très bien pu aussi corriger le 4ème post au dessus, c'est pas bien de faire du favoritisme  :^_^:

----------


## Paul Verveine

> Par contre monsieur tisane, vous auriez très bien pu aussi corriger le 4ème post au dessus, c'est pas bien de faire du favoritisme


On essaye de faire progresser nos.

----------


## XWolverine

> 1er point


Tu es sérieux ? Parce que, même si on milite pour que les gens s'expriment correctement, ce n'est pas non plus le forum de l'académie française et certains anglais (/ autres pays) ou d'anciens mauvais élèves n'ont pas tout simplement la capacité à écrire sans fautes. Pour le SMS-like, OK, pour des efforts (comme le préconise Boulon) sur les majuscules, la ponctuation, OK (en fait, surtout si ça rend les posts plus lisibles), mais bon, faut pas tourner à l'intégrisme, hein.




> On essaye de faire progresser nos.


Ah, pardon, je n'ai rien dis, alors  ::P:

----------


## eldwane

> On essaye de faire progresser nos.


Ah oui, tout de suite, ça me parle  ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> J'ai déjà eu une alim qui a cramé : Forte odeur, fumée ... avec le PC qui continue quand même à tourner. J'ai vite tout coupé. Aucune autre pièce du PC n'a morflé.
> Ce qui fait peur, c'est qu'aucun fusible n'a coupé (ni dans l'alim, ni dans l'appart) et que si je n'avais pas été là, ça aurait bien pu continuer à cramer tranquillement.


Ah ben ça, ca aurait fait pareil sur la Heden vu qu'il n'y a aucun système de protection ni aucun shunt pour mesurer le courant qui sort de l'alim. Peut etre que les transistors en entrée auraient pété avant, ce qui peut constituer une sorte de "protection", mais bon  ::P:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, quand est-ce qu'on aura une CPC Explosive Review d'une alim ?
Les plombs qui sautent c'est pas assez HARDCORE.

----------


## captain_torche

Je relance, mais j'aimerais une info : TB, quand tu parles d'alim "en chou-fleur", c'est du jargon ou elles ont vraiment littéralement explosé ? Et dans ce cas, as-tu des photos en stock ?

----------


## Likaon

Salut à tous,

Suite à la lecture de ce test, je viens de survoller la discussion, et il me semble qu'une seul personne à évoquer la fameuse *BP 5000 alias répression des fraudes et de la concurrence.*

N'ayant pas vu de réponse, mais je n'ai pas pris mes jumelles, 

je réitère la question:

*Des démarches ont elles été engagés?* 

Parce que la, c'est de l'or ::wub:: , ce serait dommage de ne pas en profiter.

Bonne sieste a tous.

----------


## ikkyu

J'étais déjà motivé pour changer mon alim'. Mais là... Vraiment impressionnant comme constat. J'file sur Montgallet asap !!!  ::mellow::  ::wacko::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Conseillerais tu donc de prevenir la DDCCRF de la potentiel dangerosité de ces choses?
> La DDCCRF ayant elle les moyens (en theorie) de realiser des tests valides.


oui, à condition bien sur que les premiers tests effectués par docteur TB soient complétés de sorte qu'un bon dossier complet soit transmis et que ça les motive pour refaire des tests de leur côté.

----------


## fefe

A CPC ils vont devoir investir dans des UPS je sens si le D.TB continue a tester aussi hardcore  ::): .

----------


## Casque Noir

> A CPC ils vont devoir investir dans des UPS je sens si le D.TB continue a tester aussi hardcore .


et dans une caserne de pompier aussi




> oui, à condition bien sur que les premiers tests effectués par docteur TB soient complétés de sorte qu'un bon dossier complet soit transmis et que ça les motive pour refaire des tests de leur côté.


Bonjour Grand Maitre B. Il faudrait un dossier gros comment ? Combien de tests en gros, une dizaine ?

----------


## fefe

Je suppose que les grosses assoc. de consommateurs savent comment faire ce genre de dossiers  ::): .

----------


## zabuza

J'ai une advance je sais plus quoi, et effectivement c'est de la merde.
Pour ma part, quand je l'allume, la lumière de la pièce "clignote", c'est renversant.
Merci pour la vidéo !

----------


## johnclaude

"Advance, recommandé par l'association des pyromanes anonymes"

----------


## RiX

curieusement j'ai changé il y a quelques temps une alim Heden...

deja je la trouvais suspecte (beaucoup de bruit et chauffe importante), resultat elle a petée peu de temps après entrainant avec elle la carte mère.

Je le repete sans cesse, ne pas acheter de la merde c'est la theorie des dominos qui va s'appliquer.

Deja qu'avec du matos de qualité on est jamais à l'abris d'un mauvais tour  ::|:

----------


## yapi

Ca fait flipper mine de rien cet article. Que des trucs pareils passent au nez et à la barbe des autorités  ::o: 
Ceci dit, je crois que dans de nombreux cas (comme la non conformité) les organismes telles douanes n'agissent qu'après avoir été prévenues et non pour des vérifications préventives. D'ici à savoir qui prévenir....
Prévenir une association de consommateur semble être le mieux par défaut :/

----------


## Casque Noir

> Saisir une assoc' de consommateur me semblerait un premier pas logique à franchir. Saisir directement la juridiction compétente est peut être un peu prématuré, tout simplement car le test n'a été fait qu'avec une seule alimentation, si sérieux soit-il, ses conclusions pourraient facilement se faire démonter à cause de ça.


Ce n'est pas une mais trois alims qui ont grillé et ce dans les mêmes conditions. Quant à saisir une assoc de consommateur, nous allons approfondir le sujet avant de le faire.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> et dans une caserne de pompier aussi
> 
> 
> Bonjour Grand Maitre B. Il faudrait un dossier gros comment ? Combien de tests en gros, une dizaine ?


Bonjour Monsieur Casque Noir. Il n'y a pas de règles impératives en la matière, mais disons que plus il y a de tests, plus la stat est fiable. Imaginons que seulement 10 alims sur 100 soient défectueuses. Il n'est pas inconcevable que, par l'effet du hasard (bon ok, c'est peu probable, mais....) 6 ou 7 des alims testés soient parmi les 10 /100 défectueuses. Résultat, on aurait une fausse stat (60 à 70% des alims sont défectueuses, alors qu'en réalité, c'est 6 ou 7 sur 100).

Bon, après, 10 incendies tous les 100 achats, ça mérite quand même d'alerter une asso de consommateurs  ::P: 

En fait, je pense qu'il convient surtout de s'assurer de ce que les tests soient fiables, c'est à dire qu'ils pourront être reproduits par un expert qui obtiendra les mêmes résultats. Et que vous puissiez prouver que l'explosion impressionnante de la vidéo peut se produire chez le consommateur qui utilise normalement son matos. Dans ce cas, je pense que 10 suffiront pour constituer un dossier qu'une association active se fera un plaisir de compléter.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Bonjour Monsieur Casque Noir. Il n'y a pas de règles impératives en la matière, mais disons que plus il y a de tests, plus la stat est fiable. Imaginons que seulement 10 alims sur 100 soient défectueuses. Il n'est pas inconcevable que, par l'effet du hasard (bon ok, c'est peu probable, mais....) 6 ou 7 des alims testés soient parmi les 10 /100 défectueuses. Résultat, on aurait une fausse stat (60 à 70% des alims sont défectueuses, alors qu'en réalité, c'est 6 ou 7 sur 100).
> 
> Bon, après, 10 incendies tous les 100 achats, ça mérite quand même d'alerter une asso de consommateurs 
> 
> En fait, je pense qu'il convient surtout de s'assurer de ce que les tests soient fiables, c'est à dire qu'ils pourront être reproduits par un expert qui obtiendra les mêmes résultats. Et que vous puissiez prouver que l'explosion impressionnante de la vidéo peut se produire chez le consommateur qui utilise normalement son matos. Dans ce cas, je pense que 10 suffiront pour constituer un dossier qu'une association active se fera un plaisir de compléter.


merci grand maitre !

----------


## Lord W

Profitez-en pour leur réclamer des dommages et intérêts pour les tympans de ce pauvre testeur, ainsi que pour l'horrible traumatisme psychologique provoqué par la plongée dans le noir suite à l'explosion de l'alimentation.
Qui sait, vous aurez peut-être plein de thunes après ça, et vous distribuerez plein de jeux gratos (et des alims !) avec les Canard PC  ::P:

----------


## merton

Faut mettre plus fort Dragonforce la prochaine fois, j'ai cherché de quel voisin venait la musique...

----------


## etn

Il y a déjà eu des affaires similaires qui ont fait grands bruits !! 

Souvenez vous des batteries de pc portable lance flamme / Alim Xbox 360 qui fondaient .... 

Le truc pour un dossier de ce genre c'est d'arriver à prouver que beaucoup de ce type d'alim circulent .... Il faudrait ( je pense ), vous renseignez sur les assembleurs qui y ont recours et derrière savoir le nombre de machines équipées vendues ... Car ce sont surtout les chiffres qui vont parler d'eux même. Si les gens apprenne que l'ordinateur qu'ils ont acheter 1000€ et dont toute la famille se sert ( même des gamins en bas âge ) est susceptible de cramer / électrocuter / démarrer un incendie .... croyez moi ça va remuer un bon paquet de merde .....  ::wub:: .

Encore si seulement 10 000 alims circulent bon ..... mais si on trouve que plus de 500 000 alims de ce type se baladent .... là tout de suite ça calme.

Ps : J'ai une Eagle Power 350w http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/4894/alimkq3.jpg débranchée sous mon matelas .... c'est dangereux docteur ?  ::lol::

----------


## Casque Noir

> Il y a déjà eu des affaires similaires qui ont fait grands bruits !! 
> 
> Souvenez vous des batteries de pc portable lance flamme / Alim Xbox 360 qui fondaient .... 
> 
> Le truc pour un dossier de ce genre c'est d'arriver à prouver que beaucoup de ce type d'alim circulent .... Il faudrait ( je pense ), vous renseignez sur les assembleurs qui y ont recours et derrière savoir le nombre de machines équipées vendues ... Car ce sont surtout les chiffres qui vont parler d'eux même. Si les gens apprenne que l'ordinateur qu'ils ont acheter 1000€ et dont toute la famille se sert ( même des gamins en bas âge ) est susceptible de cramer / électrocuter / démarrer un incendie .... croyez moi ça va remuer un bon paquet de merde ..... .
> 
> Encore si seulement 10 000 alims circulent bon ..... mais si on trouve que plus de 500 000 alims de ce type se baladent .... là tout de suite ça calme.
> 
> Ps : J'ai une Eagle Power 350w http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/4894/alimkq3.jpg débranchée sous mon matelas .... c'est dangereux docteur ?


Tout à fait, il faudrait prouver qu'une grosse partie de ces alims crament mais le truc, c'est que la plupart des boitiers qui en sont équipés ne sont pas conçus pour recevoir du gros matos. 
Un joueur s'en détournera par manque d'espace à l'intérieur ou pour le look trop cheap. De fait, dans 95% des cas, le matos installé ne dépasse pas 230 watts, ce qui correspond à un dual core, une carte graphique bas de gamme, un disque dur et un graveur. Donc, l'alim tient le coup et les risques de la voir cramer sont faibles.

Ce que l'on reproche à travers ce test, c'es que lorsqu'elles rendent l'âme, il semblerait qu'elles le fassent parfois (trois fois de suite chez nous) en oubliant le b.a-ba de la sécurité, le fusible ne sautant pas pour protéger l'installation électrique. Et ça, ça craint grave.

L'importateur très mécontent nous reproche d'ailleurs de ne pas avoir fait les tests avec du matériel agréé par l'état. Certes, notre méthodologie de l'est pas, c'est un fait. Mais quel que soit le matériel utilisé pour créer une surcharge, le fusible doit sauter à tous les coups, sans exception, sauf peut-être à la plonger dans l'eau. 

Donc, en gros, tant que vous ne lui demander pas la lune ça va. Et puis il y a aussi notre expérience personnelle : à la rédac, sur les six machines montées lors de la création de Canard PC, cinq ont rendu l'âm dans les six mois, l'alim 'noname' ayant emporté à chaque fois la carte mère avec elle (mais ce sont des configs de joueurs sollicitant l'alim, la seule n'ayant pas sauter servant à la maquette, pas de matos gourmand donc). Alors qu'une alim de qualité possède des protections qui protègent non seulement votre installation électrique mais aussi les composants de votre PC, c'est pourquoi nous insistons lourdement dans chacun de nos hors série hardware sur l'importance de l'alimentation, le composant no1 de votre machine.

Enfin, si ces blocs étaient vendus comme des 230 watts, déjà, le risque serait toujours présent mais le publique serait aussi plus averti. Cela dit, plus personne n'en achèterait parce que 230 watts pour l'utilisateur lambda, c'est totalement has been.

----------


## captain_torche

Merci Casque, tu viens de répondre à une de mes questions ("Mais pourquoi dans la vie réelle elles claquent pas ?")

Mais je veux toujours des photos des chou-fleurs !

----------


## etn

Ouai mais bon faut quand même recadrer le soucis ..... Elles ne répondent pas aux normes de sécurité .... après que l'alim soit sous-exploitée c'est un autre débat car même si elle l'est et qu'elle crame ou qu'elle électrifie la carcasse du boîtier ... le mec qui va mettre les doigts dessus va couiner  ::mellow::

----------


## padow

> ... le mec qui va mettre les doigts dessus va couiner


c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette  ::P:

----------


## captain_torche

Ha, je ne le nie pas ! Mais je m'étonnais du peu de retour des nombreuses personnes que je connais qui possèdent ce genre d'alim. Mais ils ne font en général que du Word, de l'Internet et du Sims.

----------


## padow

j'ai acheté une heden 500W  ::w00t:: 
et bah celle-la quand elle va péter elle va tuer ma souris  ::unsure::

----------


## Casque Noir

> j'ai acheté une heden 500W 
> et bah celle-la quand elle va péter elle va tuer ma souris


Cela dit, on n'en sait rien, y a peut-être des modèles correctes dans l'ensemble de la gamme !!

----------


## Cubbe

> L'importateur très mécontent nous reproche d'ailleurs de ne pas avoir fait les tests avec du matériel agréé par l'état. Certes, notre méthodologie de l'est pas, c'est un fait. Mais quel que soit le matériel utilisé pour créer une surcharge, le fusible doit sauter à tous les coups, sans exception, sauf peut-être à la plonger dans l'eau.


En quoi votre procédure de test n'est pas agréée/valable ???
Des grosses résistances, ou des appareils capables de débiter une puissance précise, ça ne fait rien d'autre que du jus tiré de l'alim. Donc en soit rien d'exceptionnel. C'est quoi les tests normaux ?

Les faits sont là, quel que soit la procédure de test, l'alim devrait passer en sécurité.

----------


## ElGato

> En quoi votre procédure de test n'est pas agréée/valable ???


Y'a une différence entre "agréé" (qui a l'agrément de l'Etat, donc) et "valable" (les tests du Doc). Cela dit, en faisant suffisamment de bruit, ça peut remonter là où il faut...Ça prendra juste beaucoup de temps, et peut-être aussi que CPC a pas trop envie de se lancer là-dedans.

----------


## Cubbe

> Y'a une différence entre "agréé" (qui a l'agrément de l'Etat, donc) et "valable" (les tests du Doc). Cela dit, en faisant suffisamment de bruit, ça peut remonter là où il faut...Ça prendra juste beaucoup de temps, et peut-être aussi que CPC a pas trop envie de se lancer là-dedans.


Uun huissier, technicien assermenté ou autre n'est pas venu chez CPC, donc pas d'agrémentation, c'est clair.
Mais à part ça, qu'est ce qui permet à l'importateur de ces bombes incendiaires de se plaindre de ces tests ???

Si ça se trouve les tests qui sont agréés ont une décennie de retard, donc tout et n'importe quoi peut passer.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Mouais... Faites quand même gaffe de pas vous prendre un procès genre diffamation dans les dents : ça peut couter cher les frais de justice !
Même si vous êtes sûr de vos tests (et je le croie à voir la rigueur dont semble faire preuve Doc Teraboule), j'ai pas envie d'apprendre que ma revue préférée a disparue parce que le pognon a filé dans les poches des avocats  ::cry:: 

Il vaudrait peut-être mieux refiler le bébé à un organisme comme 60 Millions. Ils sont bien mieux équipés tant financièrement que judiciairement. Normal, c'est leur boulot ! 

Bref, chapeau le Doc  ::wub::  Voilà qui devrait booster la notoriété de CanardPc et prouver à ceux qui en doutent encore qu'on peut adopter un ton léger tout en étant rigoureux ! Mais attention de ne pas se transformer en Chevalier Blanc fonçant dans le tas alors que son inventaire se résume à {un slip, une épée en carton} !

----------


## captain_torche

Techniquement, il n'y a pas de diffamation : ils ont testé trois alims avec un protocole précis, accessible à tout le monde, et en appliquant les charges déduites des étiquettes, les trois ont claqué. Ce n'est pas de la diffamation que de mentionner un fait avéré. C'en aurait été s'ils avaient dit "toutes les alims de cette marque explosent", mais Casque tempère suffisamment à chaque fois.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Mouais... Faites quand même gaffe de pas vous prendre un procès genre diffamation dans les dents : ça peut couter cher les frais de justice !
> Même si vous êtes sûr de vos tests (et je le croie à voir la rigueur dont semble faire preuve Doc Teraboule), j'ai pas envie d'apprendre que ma revue préférée a disparue parce que le pognon a filé dans les poches des avocats 
> 
> Il vaudrait peut-être mieux refiler le bébé à un organisme comme 60 Millions. Ils sont bien mieux équipés tant financièrement que judiciairement. Normal, c'est leur boulot ! 
> 
> Bref, chapeau le Doc  Voilà qui devrait booster la notoriété de CanardPc et prouver à ceux qui en doutent encore qu'on peut adopter un ton léger tout en étant rigoureux ! Mais attention de ne pas se transformer en Chevalier Blanc fonçant dans le tas alors que son inventaire se résume à {un slip, une épée en carton} !


Un procès ça m'étonnerait pas mais qu'importe, les nombreux témoignages ne serait-ce qu'ici montrant le danger que représente certaines de ces alims méritent largement qu'on remue un peu la vase non ?

Si on nous prouve qu'on s'est trompé, nous serons les premiers à nous en excuser mais là, il ne s'agit même de savoir si les tests sont agréés. Les tests ca vient après, quand l'alim fonctionne. 
Là, elle pète direct dès qu'on la sollicite aux deux tiers. On simule juste une série de composants qui consomme 350 watts, point barre. Y a pas à être agréé pour ça, le courant est le même partout. 

Alors bon, on peut nous attaquer, pourquoi pas, mais on ne fait que constater que trois alims achetés à trois endroits différents et données pour une puissance précise grillent littéralement bien avant la charge normalement encaissée et en plus sans sécurité aucune. Et n'importe qu'elle utilisateur qui aurait eu les mêmes alims avec un matos pompant la même puissance (genre machine de jeu haut de gamme) aurait obtenue la même chose.

en même temps, dans des conditions strictement identiques, d'autres alims Heden ou Advance passeraientt surement le test, c'est pas le problème. L'Enermax de 325 watts par exemple testée dans le même dossier n'a pas le moindre problème et ce à sa charge max. 

Tout cela pour dire que le problème mérite bien qu'on prenne quelques risques. Et puis soyons réalistes, 13 euros pour 480 watts là ou n'importe quelle alim de marque coute entre 50 et 100 euros, y a forcément un truc !

----------


## eyce

Vu le matos de test qui a dû coûter bonbon et qui risque de morfler à cause des grosses coupures à répétition, je trouve ça suffisamment couillu pour pardonner à Sam D. l'absence de flammes sur la video.

Un grand merci pour ce type de test qui sort de l'ordinaire : tout est expliqué, le protocole, ses limites, les causes probables des comportements surprenants voire anormaux. Ca complète très bien d'autres très bons articles  ::):

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> j'ai pas envie d'apprendre que ma revue préférée a disparue parce que le pognon a filé dans les poches des avocats


hey! Reste poli, veux-tu ? ::(: 

bon, blague à part, tant que l'affaire porte sur le matos testé, je ne vois pas non plus qu'un procès intenté par hayden puisse avoir une chance de succès. Ce n'est clairement pas diffamatoire que de faire état des résultats de tests réalisés avec sérieux.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Et n'importe qu'elle utilisateur qui aurait eu les mêmes alims avec un matos pompant la même puissance (genre machine de jeu haut de gamme) aurait obtenue la même chose.


Le problème est justement ici, je pense.
Perso, le premier PC que je me suis acheté, c'était boitier noname et alim noname.
Vu qu'il était monté par un assembleur, la puissance de l'alim suffisait (et pourtant c'était un PII  ::P:  ).
Quand j'ai upgradé ma config, j'ai gardé le boitier et l'alim par souci d'économie.
L'alim a pété (condo vaporisé au sens propre !).

Il doit y avoir pas mal de gamer PC qui comme moi ont commencé ou commence avec un boitier et une alim noname et ne la mette pas à jour lors des upgrades.
Ces alims sont donc potentiellement dangereuses pour une partie des utilisateurs de PC.
D'un autre côté, le PC de tata Josette qui ne sert qu'à surfer et à la bureautique ne tirera jamais assez sur l'alim pour la faire sauter.

Pour continuer vos tests sans vous ruiner, vous pourriez demander aux lecteurs qui changent leur alim noname par une fiable suite à ces tests de vous envoyer leur alim noname, non ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Le problème est justement ici, je pense.
> Perso, le premier PC que je me suis acheté, c'était boitier noname et alim noname.
> Vu qu'il était monté par un assembleur, la puissance de l'alim suffisait (et pourtant c'était un PII  ).
> Quand j'ai upgradé ma config, j'ai gardé le boitier et l'alim par souci d'économie.
> L'alim a pété (condo vaporisé au sens propre !).
> 
> Il doit y avoir pas mal de gamer PC qui comme moi ont commencé ou commence avec un boitier et une alim noname et ne la mette pas à jour lors des upgrades.
> Ces alims sont donc potentiellement dangereuses pour une partie des utilisateurs de PC.
> D'un autre côté, le PC de tata Josette qui ne sert qu'à surfer et à la bureautique ne tirera jamais assez sur l'alim pour la faire sauter.
> ...


pas con, mais je ne sais pas si une alim "usée" est aussi fiable qu'une neuve.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> pas con, mais je ne sais pas si une alim "usée" est aussi fiable qu'une neuve.


Si elles pètent plus vite, ça pourrait montrer qu'elles sont encore plus dangereuse avec l'âge.
Par contre, pour la pertinence du test serait sûrement remise en cause vu qu'on ne saura pas si elle n'a pas déjà été maltraitée (surtension EDF, consomation du PC...).

Sinon, on lance l'opération "Offrez des alims noname neuves à DocTB".  ::XD::

----------


## captain_torche

Ou alors on modifie les attributions des cadeaux, abonnements, etc : une alim noname à chaque fois (pour changer des tapis de souris).
Personne ne viendra réclamer son lot, et Docteur TB se fera un stock  :;):

----------


## bratisla

> Si elles pètent plus vite, ça pourrait montrer qu'elles sont encore plus dangereuse avec l'âge.
> Par contre, pour la pertinence du test serait sûrement remise en cause vu qu'on ne saura pas si elle n'a pas déjà été maltraitée (surtension EDF, consomation du PC...).
> 
> Sinon, on lance l'opération "Offrez des alims noname neuves à DocTB".


A quinze euros l'alim, en se cotisant à 5 canardeurs, ça fait le prix d'une binouze : même durée de vie en plus. C'est pas si idiot que ça.

----------


## Guest

> pas con, mais je ne sais pas si une alim "usée" est aussi fiable qu'une neuve.


Il y a des gens qui changent très souvent d'ordinateur, ou qui gardent leur alimentation "noname" un peu avant de s'en débarasser: ça peut être aussi intéressant d'avoir un test de fiabilité à 6 mois après l'achat, c'est pas excessif et ça rend assez compte de l'utilisation qu'un certain nombre de personnes en font. Et puis un composant qui tient pas 6 mois ça serait quand même abusé.

----------


## raoul

Bon allez c'est parti, on les envoie à quelle adresse nos alims ???

----------


## Cubbe

> pas con, mais je ne sais pas si une alim "usée" est aussi fiable qu'une neuve.


Faudrait déjà que les neuves soient fiables  :^_^:

----------


## padow

> Quand j'ai upgradé ma config, j'ai gardé le boitier et l'alim par souci d'économie.
> L'alim a pété (condo vaporisé au sens propre !).
> 
> Il doit y avoir pas mal de gamer PC qui comme moi ont commencé ou commence avec un boitier et une alim noname et ne la mette pas à jour lors des upgrades.
> Ces alims sont donc potentiellement dangereuses pour une partie des utilisateurs de PC.


ouai c'est sur ont a pas tous les moyens de mettre 100€ dans une alim  ::o: 
c'est pourquoi il serai intéressant de tester les alims allants de 40€ à 70€
car il y a pas mal de marque plus ou moins connue sur ce marché (Xilence; OCZ; Thermaltake;MaxInPower; Hiper; Point Of View; Cooler Master; Trust, LC Power) ::siffle::

----------


## Cubbe

> ouai c'est sur ont a pas tous les moyens de mettre 100€ dans une alim 
> c'est pourquoi il serai intéressant de tester les alims allants de 40€ à 70€
> car il y a pas mal de marque plus ou moins connue sur ce marché (Xilence; OCZ; Thermaltake;MaxInPower; Hiper; Point Of View; Cooler Master; Trust, LC Power)


Je savais pas que point of view faisait des alims.

Sinon, c'est clair que ça fait mal de mettre cher dans son alim, ça m'a fait bien mal, mais il faut se dire que le matos qu'il y a derrière le vaut bien  ::P:  et surtout qu'une bonne alim durrera. Il suffit de la garder d'une config à l'autre, et elle se rentabilisera.

Vivement que les tests made in Doc TB continue de s'étoffer pour avoir un meilleur point de vue sur ce qu'il se fait, aussi bas, milieu ou haut de gamme.

----------


## needhelp

> ouai c'est sur ont a pas tous les moyens de mettre 100€ dans une alim 
> c'est pourquoi il serai intéressant de tester les alims allants de 40€ à 70€
> car il y a pas mal de marque plus ou moins connue sur ce marché (Xilence; OCZ; Thermaltake;MaxInPower; Hiper; Point Of View; Cooler Master; Trust, LC Power)


Et les alim DELL aussi siouplaît. Je sais qu'il y a une majorité de hardcore gamer/dev/prog sur ce forum qui ont monté eux-même leur bécane avec leur alim noname, mais beaucoup d'entre nous (et nombre de sociétés et d'administrations) fonctionnent avec des machines DELL. 
Même que j'ai upgradé la mienne et qu'elle me met des messages agressifs sur écran bleu avec des histoires de Watts dedans depuis.  ::blink::  Et oui, j'ai osé upgrader mon DELL, niark niark niark !

----------


## Ravine

> ouai c'est sur ont a pas tous les moyens de mettre 100€ dans une alim 
> c'est pourquoi il serai intéressant de tester les alims allants de 40€ à 70€
> car il y a pas mal de marque plus ou moins connue sur ce marché (Xilence; OCZ; Thermaltake;MaxInPower; Hiper; Point Of View; Cooler Master; Trust, LC Power)


C'est pour ça que la premiere alim testée par Doc TB a été une Enermax Pro82+ de 385 Watts, disponible a 60 euros

----------


## Casque Noir

le but est de créer un comparo permanent dans lequel seront testées un max d'alimentation de toute marque et de toute puissance, comme chuck norris. Mais pour info, la méthodo de Teraboule nécessite plus de 200 mesures ce qui ne permet pas de tester 10 alims d'un coup mais pas plus d'une par jour. Mais patience, ça viendra.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Mais pour info, la méthodo de Teraboule nécessite plus de 200 mesures


A quand l'ajout du pétard dans les mesures de résistance ? :nostalgiquesdesX86explosivereview:

----------


## eyce

Ouaahhhh, 200 occasions de faire tout péter  ::wub::

----------


## Aween`

> Ouaahhhh, 200 occasions de faire tout péter


Au moins la moitiée. :3

----------


## needhelp

> Au moins la moitiée. :3


Mais arrêtez ! C'est pô drôle. C'est les tympans et le pacemaker de Teraboule qui vont sauter au bout d'un moment ! Et qui c'est qui nous fera les tests après ça ? Hein ? :^_^:

----------


## Casque Noir

en fait, après réflexion, Teraboule est super intéressé pour recevoir vos anciennes alims 'noname' en état de fonctionnnement évidemment.

Si vous êtes chaud, c'est l'adresse de la rédac à l'attention de Doc Teraboule, Presse Non Stop, 15 place de la nation, 75015 paris.

----------


## padow

> C'est pour ça que la premiere alim testée par Doc TB a été une Enermax Pro82+ de 385 Watts, disponible a 60 euros


ah ouai ::mellow::  bien vu l'aveugle:naguy:




> en fait, après réflexion, Teraboule est super intéressé pour recevoir vos anciennes alims 'noname' en état de fonctionnnement évidemment.
> 
> Si vous êtes chaud, c'est l'adresse de la rédac à l'attention de Doc Teraboule, Presse Non Stop, 15 place de la nation, 75015 paris.


et on gagne un tapis de souris  ::blink::

----------


## Niark

j'ai déjà réussi à mettre le feu à une LCpower 550W , c'est de ce genre d'alims dont on devrait se méfier le plus : elles ont l'air bien et coûtent dans les 40€ mais c'est du caca dedans.

----------


## Arseur

J'ai une alim sous le coude, je sais plus trop mais ça doit être une noname. On contacte le doc en MP dans ce cas ?

----------


## Cubbe

> Mais arrêtez ! C'est pô drôle. C'est les tympans et le pacemaker de Teraboule qui vont sauter au bout d'un moment ! Et qui c'est qui nous fera les tests après ça ? Hein ?


Il faudrait qu'il achète une combinaison renforcée de démineur, au cas où ça lui péterait à la gueule  ::P:

----------


## DeNylph

Moi j'ai fait cramer une Fortron Green 400W (pourtant c'est (ce n'était  ::'(:  ) pas de la merde !!) (Un condensateur a fondu) Avec un C2D X1900XT Deux dur et un lecteur dvd :/
Je sais toujours pas comment cela a pu arriver mais ça sentait bien le caoutchouc brulé en tout cas.

----------


## rosco

Ayé ça va fighter, Heden se réveille, z'avez des sous j'espère  ::|:  : ftp://download.revioo.com/files/dive...n_canardpc.pdf

Hallucinant tout de même, l'excuse des normes faut vraiment rien avoir à dire d'autre pour tenter de se justifier... Surtout qu'il s'agit d'un chargement tout bête sans rien d'extrême, aucune norme n'a à encadrer cela, on obtiendrait la même chose dans une machine (tout comme les LCPower cramées entre moi et Stephane de Matbe dans des conditions un peu fortes mais bien en deçà des specs de l'alim...). N'importe quel ingé ou technicien en élec qui regarde l'intérieur a tout de suite compris ce qu'il l'attend et sans même parler du prix. M'y connaissant tout de même un peu dans ce domaine, je n'ai rien à reprocher au matos utilisé dans les tests, y a du très bon ! OK, certains points peuvent sembler extrêmes telles que les surtensions à 600 V, ça peut paraître excessif pour certains, mais l'alim doit pouvoir les tenir.

----------


## Cubbe

> Ayé ça va fighter, Heden se réveille, z'avez des sous j'espère  : ftp://download.revioo.com/files/dive...n_canardpc.pdf





> PCA France, se réserve le droit d’assigner également en justice, toute personne physique ou morale s’associant à cette diffamation.


Euh .......... j'espère qu'on a pas trop dit de conneries sur le forum  :^_^: 

J'aimerais bien voir comment sont fait leurs tests.



> Nous remettons également en cause la compétence du testeur, Mr Samuel
> DEMEULEMEESTER qui se prétend journaliste et s’est transformé pour l’occasion en
> ingénieur en systèmes électrique, apparemment sans compétences dans ce domaine.


 ::P:

----------


## eystein

C'est une conséquence logique. Faites bien attention à modérer les propos tenus ici, puisqu'il doivent suivre avec attention votre activité.

Je ne connais pas les risques encourus, mais étant donné que votre article est préjudiciable... faura être sur de votre coup.

Je suis réelement content de voir des journalistes prendre position et dénoncer de possibles abus - dangers - fraudes.

Bonne chance pour la suite.

edit : pdf toujours en ligne.

----------


## needhelp

Je n'arrive pas à lire le pdf... est-il encore en ligne ?

----------


## Guest

> Je n'arrive pas à lire le pdf... est-il encore en ligne ?


J'arrive à le lire, donc je pense que oui. Le texte est de toute façon disponible ici et là sur plein de sites de news hardware.

----------


## raoul

> Nous remettons également en cause la compétence du testeur, Mr Samuel
> DEMEULEMEESTER qui se prétend journaliste et s’est transformé pour l’occasion en
> ingénieur en systèmes électrique, apparemment sans compétences dans ce domaine.


Ca c'est la meilleure de l'année. Vous devriez lui envoyer un tapis de souris, il l'a bien mérité. :^_^:

----------


## PrinceGITS

Ils sont malades de laisser une adresse email alors qu'il y a une communauté de canards derrière le site.

On spam ?  ::P:

----------


## Aween`

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée.  :;):

----------


## Guest

Je trouve surtout super classe de donner une adresse en marketing@... pour des questions qui ont de fortes chances d'être d'ordre technique.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée.


Zut alors.  ::): 

Bon j'espère que ça ira pour CPC, j'ai encore 3 ans d'abonnements.  ::P:

----------


## XWolverine

Diffamation, c'est peut-être un peu fort, je trouve. Teraboule relate le résultat de ses tests, avec les conditions des dit tests précisées. Ce qui semble gênant, c'est que dans des conditions inférieures aux caractéristiques du matériel (puissance totale < au max admissible donné), le matériel réagit de manière dangereuse.
Donc, les normes ne permettent peut-être pas montrer que ce type de matériel peut être dangereux, mais le testeur a comme devoir de dire que dans ces conditions, ça réagit mal.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Si on peut faire quelque chose pour aider CPC, qu'on nous le dise.

----------


## padow

> Evidement, dès la parution de l’article, nous avons fait le nécessaire juridique auprès de
> sa société éditrice Presse Non Stop. Suivra certainement une assignation au tribunal
> compétent pour diffamation (en références aux jugements évoqués dans la conclusion
> de l’article).
> PCA France, se réserve le droit d’assigner également en justice, toute personne
> physique ou morale s’associant à cette diffamation.


 ::w00t:: 
Je tiens a signaler que si j'ai eu des propos diffamatoires envers les alimentations de la marque Heden, elles ont été faites à l'insue de mon plein grée, sous la menace d'un lapin qui avait un fusil  ::ninja::

----------


## Paul Verveine

"Ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur"

pardon ->[]

----------


## Ragondin

vous ouvrez un compte Paypal pour les dons pour l'avocat? Non enfin je dis ça, si on peut aider  ::rolleyes::

----------


## PrinceGITS

Les tests de DocTB ne font pas peur à ton boulot ? :siffle ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Les tests de DocTB ne font pas peur à ton boulot ? :siffle ?


Si l'Enermax l'a passé, elles le passeront toutes, sauf si on tombe sur le mouton noir du lot.  :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Tiens, il semblerait qu'Heden balance à tous les sites de matos ayant relayé l'info un communiqué de presse indiquant qu'ils nous ont attaqué en justice.

Nous, on est pas (encore ?) au courant.

----------


## Ragondin

> Tiens, il semblerait qu'Heden balance à tous les sites de matos ayant relayé l'info un communiqué de presse indiquant qu'ils nous ont attaqué en justice.
> 
> Nous, on est pas (encore ?) au courant.


c'est le début du Star Système.  :B): 
Puis voir un mec de CPC au tribunal, je prend ma place direct et j'amène le pop corn.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> 6) Evidement, dès la parution de l’article, *nous avons fait le nécessaire juridique auprès de sa société éditrice Presse Non Sto*p. Suivra certainement une assignation au tribunal compétent pour diffamation (en références aux jugements évoqués dans la conclusion de l’article).


Ce n'est pas encore chez vous, mais leurs avocats doivent être sur la brèche.
Le temps qu'on leur explique ce qu'est une alimentation...  ::siffle:: 




> c'est le début du Star Système. 
> Puis voir un mec de CPC au tribunal, je prend ma place direct et j'amène le pop corn.


Il y a de fortes chances que ce soit Casque puisqu'il est le président de Presse Non-Stop.

----------


## Algent

Reste a voir sur quels points qu'ils comptent attaquer, la méthode est décrite de A à Z et le test réalisé avec du matos de qualité. En plus c'était même pas en pleine charge...

Si il faut on ira manifester devant leur locaux pour vous soutenir   ::P: .

Au passage, j'adore dans le communiqué la menace a toute personne vous soutenant, c'est très chine-friendly.



au fait, quels sites on relayés l'info ? j'ai juste vu une news sur puissance pc

----------


## PrinceGITS

T'es motivé pour venir d'Annecy ?  ::w00t::

----------


## etn

Juste comme cela ... ils attaquent la crédibilité du Doc ... tout en se barricadant derrière le respect de la norme IEC 60950 ou EN 60950.

Comme je suis dans l'automatisme industriel je vais voir si je peux pas choper le contenu de cette norme car en cas quelconques de valeurs minimales à respecter .... ça va faire de nouveaux sujets de test. 

En même temps c'est un peu con de réagir comme cela de leur part .... ca ne fait que conforter les gens dans l'idée que la marque  ::lol::   HEDEN   ::lol::  n'est pas confiante dans la qualité de ses produits  ::P: 

PS : J'ai envie de leur écrire pour en savoir plus sur leurs protocoles d'auto-contrôle et sur les tests du " laboratoire français indépendant agréé par le ministère de l’industrie ". C'est là où cela doit coincer ....

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Question idiote mais Canard PC pourrait-il obtenir le soutien des sites qui relaient l'info ? L'union fait la force...

----------


## eyce

> au fait, quels sites on relayés l'info ? j'ai juste vu une news sur puissance pc


Une recherche sur "Heden Advance" donne déjà pas mal de résultats  ::): 
cowcotland, matbe, 59 hardware...

----------


## Childerik

Et http://www.revioo.com/news/heden-can...us-n11533.html

Avec un communiqué.

----------


## Ravine

> Juste comme cela ... ils attaquent la crédibilité du Doc ... tout en se barricadant derrière le respect de la norme IEC 60950 ou EN 60950.
> 
> Comme je suis dans l'automatisme industriel je vais voir si je peux pas choper le contenu de cette norme car en cas quelconques de valeurs minimales à respecter .... ça va faire de nouveaux sujets de test.


La preview donne acces a une preview un document assez gros (pour une "overview" en tout cas). j'avais pas vu que le doc complet faisait 300 pages >_<
http://webstore.iec.ch/webstore/webs...1?openDocument

(sinon t'as tout là, avec les prix et tout)
(re edit : ahahaha ok, je connaissais pas le cours du Franc Suisse... 210 euros le doc... ouyouyou)

----------


## etn

Mr Doc TB .... Pourquoi n'iriez vous pas faire remplacer vos alims grillées ? 

Sérieusement je pense que vous y avez droit et cela vous permettrai d'en racheter d'autres nan ? 

Comme plein de site ou de magasins en vendent de ces pikachu ambulants ...

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

> Tiens, il semblerait qu'Heden balance à tous les sites de matos ayant relayé l'info un communiqué de presse indiquant qu'ils nous ont attaqué en justice.
> 
> Nous, on est pas (encore ?) au courant.


en effet, mail reçu avec le CP...

----------


## etn

> La preview donne acces a une preview un document assez gros (pour une "overview" en tout cas). j'avais pas vu que le doc complet faisait 300 pages >_<
> http://webstore.iec.ch/webstore/webs...1?openDocument
> 
> (sinon t'as tout là, avec les prix et tout)
> (re edit : ahahaha ok, je connaissais pas le cours du Franc Suisse... 210 euros le doc... ouyouyou)


Je sais que ça coute très cher les normes et ya pas mal de truc à lire  ^^, rien que les livrets des normes pour les habilitations électriques ça pique .... c'est pour ça si jamais j'ai la norme de dispo au taf je vais voir cela, car en plus le lien que tu m'a donné ne comporte que des règles élémentaires de conception de systèmes électrique de moins de 600V

----------


## Doc TB

J'ai ramené du LC Power dans mes bagages aujourd'hui  ::P: 

Pour le reste, on prépare une news.

----------


## padow

> J'ai ramené du LC Power dans mes bagages aujourd'hui 
> 
> Pour le reste, on prépare une news.


attention danger

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

> J'ai ramené du LC Power dans mes bagages aujourd'hui 
> 
> Pour le reste, on prépare une news.


quoi, pas d'Aikuo ?  ::o:

----------


## Doc TB

> quoi, pas d'Aikuo ?


Chaque chose en son temps :P

----------


## johnclaude

dites pour faire un test "inattaquable au niveau juridique" (même si les tests effectués sont déjà parfaits je ne le conteste pas) il leur faudrait quoi? un pc monté sur l'alim et que ça pète devant huissier?
si c'est ça on va lancer une collecte pour trouver une mobo vouée à une mort certaine, un p4 qui chauffe bien et consomme beaucoup (y avait un ou deux modèles réputés pour ça), une carte graphique qui consomme (genre une 7950GX2 ça devrait suffire) deux ou trois disques durs, deux lecteurs dvd et faire mouliner ça de façon hardcore ? parce que si les tests effectués par Doc TB ne leur conviennent pas je vois pas ce qu'il leur faut

ps: je l'ai dit ailleurs mais si il faut participer je suis prêt à le faire, et si chacun de nous donne un peu, ça peut chiffrer assez vite. parce qu'un bon avocat c'est toujours un bon investissement

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

bah c'est ce que j'ai fait dans mon article comparant 105 alims. Un mobo nForce SLI avec un SLI de 6800 GT, un Pentium Prescott avec un Vcore costaud et des benchs stressant à 100% les GPU et le CPU. C'est comme ça que j'ai explosé des LC Power et des Aikuo. Et les composants n'ont pas été endommagés. Mais là aussi LC power a contesté la plateforme disant que c'était trop extrême...

----------


## Ragondin

Y a pas eut procès pour autant non ?

----------


## etn

Ouai, là ils se positionnent de façon moi agressive ... 

Là ils remettent en cause le matériel de test qui je pense est même de meilleur facture que celui du " laboratoire français indépendant agréé par le ministère de l’industrie. De même que le Doc est attaqué personnellement alors que les tests effectués sont d'une incroyable simplicité .... fallait quand même l'oser leur lettre  :^_^:

----------


## Stephane@Mat.be

> Y a pas eut procès pour autant non ?


ils m'ont menacé de procès mais pour autre chose. Parce que j'avais révélé que c'est Huntkey qui fabriquait leurs alims. Je leur ai répliqué que l'info se trouvait sur le PCB car avec le référence, on tombe sur un UL Huntkey. Y a jamais eu de suite...

----------


## Cubbe

Un PC avec une conso énorme ne leur plait pas comme plateforme de test, des appareils débitant des courants précis ne leur plait pas plus.
En gros si ça fait cramé leur alim, c'est le test qui est en cause.
Leur alims sont nickel, c'est vous qui trichay  ::P: 

De toute façon, quel que soit le test, l'alim ne devrait pas cramer ou exploser, mais se mettre en sécurité, c'est tout.

Un jour ça m'a fait grave flipper quand les transistors d'entrées ont explosés dans une de mes alims, et mon onduleur a rendu l'âme dans l'affaire (ça d'ailleurs faudrait que je regarde dedans ce qui ne va pas.

Je sais pas si on peut faire quelque chose, mais au moins sachez que l'on est avec vous et que l'on vous soutient dans cette affaire.

----------


## johnclaude

Dites les gars je viens d'avoir une idée dont la simplicité n'a d'égal que sa perversion: Pourquoi CanardPC et Doc TB n'attaqueraient pas Heden pour diffamation? On est tous d'accord que les tests de Teraboule sont parfaits, et Heden dit en gros que TB c'est un blaireau et que ses tests c'est du caca (je fais la version courte là).
Je dis sans doute une connerie, mais sur l'instant ça me semble une bonne idée.

----------


## etn

> Je sais pas si on peut faire quelque chose, mais au moins sachez que l'on est avec vous et que l'on vous soutient dans cette affaire.


Idem  ::lol:: 





> Dites les gars je viens d'avoir une idée dont la simplicité n'a d'égal que sa perversion: Pourquoi CanardPC et Doc TB n'attaqueraient pas Heden pour diffamation? On est tous d'accord que les tests de Teraboule sont parfaits, et Heden dit en gros que TB c'est un blaireau et que ses tests c'est du caca (je fais la version courte là).
> Je dis sans doute une connerie, mais sur l'instant ça me semble une bonne idée.


Là par contre je ne suis pas d'accord ... 

Ok les tests sont surement tous fait avec sérieux et je ne les remets pas en question ... mais ils ne sont pas validés par une autorité compétente ... donc d'un point de vue juridique je pense qu'ils ne valent rien  ::cry::

----------


## Ragondin

> Dites les gars je viens d'avoir une idée dont la simplicité n'a d'égal que sa perversion: Pourquoi CanardPC et Doc TB n'attaqueraient pas Heden pour diffamation? On est tous d'accord que les tests de Teraboule sont parfaits, et Heden dit en gros que TB c'est un blaireau et que ses tests c'est du caca (je fais la version courte là).
> Je dis sans doute une connerie, mais sur l'instant ça me semble une bonne idée.


Pourquoi s'abaisser a leur niveau. Laisse les faire ce que bon leur semble. Si procès il y a, CPC aura tout le loisir de prouver leurs méthodes de tests.

La meilleur solution c'est d'attendre. CPC n'a rien à prouver.  :;):

----------


## johnclaude

ou sinon on peut trouver les méchants d'Heden et leur faire écouter M Pokora jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive (ce qui prendrait moins de 5minutes dans mon cas)

----------


## padow

::(: 


> Dites les gars je viens d'avoir une idée dont la simplicité n'a d'égal que sa perversion: Pourquoi CanardPC et Doc TB n'attaqueraient pas Heden pour diffamation? On est tous d'accord que les tests de Teraboule sont parfaits, et Heden dit en gros que TB c'est un blaireau et que ses tests c'est du caca (je fais la version courte là).
> Je dis sans doute une connerie, mais sur l'instant ça me semble une bonne idée.





> ou sinon on peut trouver les méchants d'Heden et leur faire écouter M Pokora jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive (ce qui prendrait moins de 5minutes dans mon cas)


aaaahhhh mais tu est fou  ::w00t::   tu risque d'aller en prison pour ça !!

----------


## rosco

Il n'y a rien à dire de toute façon et n'importe qui d'un peu compétent le comprendra vite. Le banc de test n'a rien de magique ou de fallacieux, surtout que ce qui a été fait pour la vidéo est archi basique quoi. Le chargement est appliqué convenablement et est inférieur à ce qui est promis par la jolie étiquette, à partir de là il n'a rien à se reprocher ni à être reproché (et ça 3 fois de suite...). Ca suit la norme ATX et c'est utilisé pour les certifs 80plus par exemple, alors bon les jolies histoires de certif... Serais curieux de voir les tests et les rapports qu'ils réalisent d'ailleurs. C'est pas une norme qui fait la qualité d'un produit jusqu'à preuve du contraire...

Rien qu'une étude sur les composants montre déjà des carences et des impossibilités AVANT même de tester quoi que ce soit (vu le coût de fabrication, il faudrait être sot pour ne rien voir) ! Ils le savent bien vous inquiétez pas, ce sont des commerciaux qui parlent, pas des ingé/techos. Ils ne savent que peu de choses sur le testing, l'élec & co et récitent bien souvent des choses apprises par coeur et sans avoir un bagage technique derrière (voir par ex. les interviews des commerciaux des fabs d'alim où c'est plein de bêtises). Faudrait leur demander de préciser tout ce qu'ils disent dans leur PDF sans qu'ils n'aient la possibilité de demander à leur petits copains : pourquoi le petit chargement leur plaît pas, ce qu'ils mettraient, etc. On ne serait pas déçu je pense.

Ce qui les fait enrager et réagir de la sorte, c'est aussi (et surtout, je pense) le ton employé (BOUZE, "la médiocrité est un point avec lequel on ne transige pas" ou autre). Même si c'est très mauvais et non conforme à tout comme on peut se douter sur du matos bas de gamme (valable dans tous les domaines), un ton un peu + neutre et moins généraliste passerait mieux, sans pour autant dénaturer les conclusions évidemment, mais là c'est au rédacteur de faire son choix et d'assumer au cas où  ::siffle::

----------


## Guest

Ben bouze c'est pas un mot qui existe alors ça va.

----------


## padow

Après tous ça y a plus qu'une chose a espérer:
c'est que les ordinateurs qui contrôlent les centrales nucléaires ne soient pas équipés d'alimentation Heden noname ::siffle::  (veux pas aller en prison) sinon ça risque de foutre un sacré bordel ::o: 


edit: je tien à m'excuser si j'ai choqué certain d'entre vous avec le post ou j'y est mis une photo de M.Pokora, désolé  ::unsure:: 
 édit*: je trouve même ça bizarre qu'il n'y est pas de censure automatique ::o:

----------


## elfk

> en fait, après réflexion, Teraboule est super intéressé pour recevoir vos anciennes alims 'noname' en état de fonctionnnement évidemment.
> 
> Si vous êtes chaud, c'est l'adresse de la rédac à l'attention de Doc Teraboule, Presse Non Stop, 15 place de la nation, 75015 paris.


 Je viens de me commander cette petite Enermax Pro82+ de 385 Watts pour remplacer ma petite *bombe* d'Advance 480 (modèle ATX-5012), je vous l'envoi en paquet cadeau Dr Teraboule ? 

heu, il est possible de vous faire signer une décharge avant l'expédition ? On ne sait jamais ...

----------


## mogg

nan mais ca va le politiquement correct! faut appeler un chat un chat quand meme! la publicité (ou au moins l'information), si elle n'est pas mensongère (a prouver donc) est carrement fausse sur l'etiquette!
d'ailleurs ca serait marrant de leur demander leur methode de calcul pour justifer de leur etiquette.

De toute facon ca fait longtemps qu'on sait que ces alims ont de chiffres farfelus. c'est enfin bien qu'un site s'y attaque parce qu'on s'en sortira pas sinon!

----------


## Cubbe

> si elle n'est pas mensongère (a prouver donc) est carrement fausse sur l'etiquette!


Ce ne pas vrai, elle est tout à fait honnête cette étiquette, là dessus on ne peut rien dire  ::P:

----------


## Blackstaff

A tellement se faire marteler la tête par les journalistes que le no-name, c'est le mal, que ça peut faire tuer les composants, etc etc... Je suivais le mouvement, en dépit du fait de m'être déjà fait vanner par des copains qui trouvaient dingue de claquer plus de 20€ dans une alim.
Hé bien la démarche de le montrer, photos du barbecue à l'appuie, en donnant des explications m'a vraiment beaucoup plu. Je trouve même qu'elle est originale.

Je vais pouvoir donner le lien à un proche qui va justement changer sa config prochainement. Bien que je l'avais déjà tanné avec des articles à ce sujet.

Mais la mise en doute du respect des normes de sécurité est une nouvelle notion importante.

Donc merci Doc et canardplus... Mais ce genre de test à un effet un poil pervers : aimant beaucoup le ton de vos articles (quelque peu violent quand le produit est vraiment mauvais), je suis avide de lire de prochains tests à propos d'alims de mauvaise qualité.

----------


## Tetsuo

> en fait, après réflexion, Teraboule est super intéressé pour recevoir vos anciennes alims 'noname' en état de fonctionnnement évidemment.
> 
> Si vous êtes chaud, c'est l'adresse de la rédac à l'attention de Doc Teraboule, Presse Non Stop, 15 place de la nation, 75015 paris.


Ca sent le colis piegé  ::): 

La mienne à déja fondu avec la carte mère ... Mais je dois en avoir 2-3 autres fonctionnelles dans un placard ...

----------


## Oxygen3

Le retour de la vangeance des explosive reviews  ::wub::

----------


## Zevka

Leave Heden aloooooooooooone, leave it aloooooooooone !

----------


## johnclaude

pour les gens envoyant des alim à teraboule=>
http://www.canardplus.com/forums/sho...81#post1010881

----------


## Oxygen3

Pour tes tests Sam, tu devrais te mettre derrière un transformateur à isolation de masse (ou en tous cas tout ton matos sensible tu devrais)

----------


## titi3

Belle flippe quand même cette article, et dire que ça se vend ces "machins" et qui plus est en grande quantité... Quand je déconseille le Noname (soit toujours) à l'achat d'une alimentation, on me ris bien souvent au nez, désormais je me ferais un plaisir d'aiguiller mon interlocuteur vers le test CPC  ::P:

----------


## bigstef

Bonjour,

Je viens de retrouver mes deux alim heden, Une neuve encore dans son carton et une autre jamais utilisée. Elle doivent avoir deux ans maxi (époque P4). Celle dans son emballage indique une puissance de 480watts. Sur l'étiquette de l'autre alim il y a plusieurs puissances indiquées. Mais le scoop c'est qu'ils ont indique sur leur emballage l'adresse et le nom du laboratoire qui a contrôlé leurs alims. je vous recopie l'intégralité de ce qui est écrit :
"Alimentation contrôlée par le laboratoire français EMITECH pour les normes EN 60 950, EN 55024, EN 55 022, EN 61 000-3-2, EN 61 000-3-3
Certificat N° RC-04-4727-1 & RS-04-47191
http://www.emitech.fr"
Voila si cela peux vous aider.

----------


## flbl

je viens de lire la réaction d'heden. c'est du joli FUD comme on en voit souvent quand on lit que choisir. chaque fois que l'UFC que choisir lève un lièvre, le lièvre se défends d'une manière similaire à celle d'heden, menace de poursuites qui restent souvent des menaces, parce que l'UFC que choisir gagne très souvent ses procés.

ils ont fait paraître il y quelques mois un comparatif sur les prix de l'eau du robinet qui mets en évidence que les tarifs pratiquées par les compagnies privées varient énormément d'une ville à l'autre et relèvent parfois de l'abus. 
la réponse des compagnies: le protocole est pas bon, ils ont pas pris en compte les infos qu'on a refusé de leur communiquer et qu'on communiquera pas, en plus ils sont pas beaux, faut pas croire ce qu'ils disent.
et basé la dessus, les municipalités ont renégocié les contrats et ont fait des économies substantielles.

maintenant heden et advance ont déjà une réputation de faire des alims pourries/foireuses dans les milieus concernés, c'était pas vraiment une surprise pour moi le résultat de ce test, mais j'espère bien que le message va circuler et que le coup de pied dans la fourmillière va contribuer à faire changer les choses.

----------


## cavok

c'est pas pour mettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais je suis revendeur de matos... et forcément j'en vend, des heden.
le taux de retour est faible, ce qui veut dire que soit elle tiennent la route, soit elle claquent hors garantie.
a savoir aussi que 95% de ces alimentations sont vendues pour des réparations de vieille machine (genre athlon xp) ou avec des machines a base d'AM2.
dès qu'il s'agit de faire du pckiroxx, c'est du fortron 500W au minimum (tiens, j'aimerai bien voir le doc opérer sur elle  ::P: ).
enfin, pour en revenir a la réaction de PCA, je la trouve énorme et vraiment sans aucun respect. quand j'ai un soucis avec un client, nous trouvons un terrain d'accord pour que les 2 partits soient satisfaits : qu'est ce qui pouvait empécher PCA de prendre contact avec vous pour ensemble voir ce qui n'allait pas ? protocole ? boitier d'alim contrefait (ben oui, les étiquettes ça se vole aussi  :;): ) ?
toujours est il que l'article va être remonté a ma direction. un produit ayant mauvaise presse est un produit invendable.

----------


## Paul Verveine

Pour le taux de retour sav, pense aussi qu'un produit encombrant qu'on paye entre 15 et 20€ n'est pas souvent renvoyé

----------


## cavok

> Pour le taux de retour sav, pense aussi qu'un produit encombrant qu'on paye entre 15 et 20€ n'est pas souvent renvoyé


étant petit assembleur, je me permets de ne parler que de mon expérience : je ne fais pas de vente en ligne, que de la vente au comptoir, donc de proximité. et si un client a un produit HS, je t'assure qu'il va le rapporter, même pour 20 €  ::P: 

mon boss m'a donné les chiffres de retour SAV de ces alims Heden (donc produits sous garantie) : environ 3%
pas de chiffres par contre pour les boitiers HS aprés la période de garantie.
j'insite sur le fait que nous ne mettons ça que sur de la petite config !

----------


## kyosho62

Le lien vers l'article ne marche plus...

----------

